# What's the Dumbest Thing You've SEEN Today?



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2012)

7 minutes of morons.

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/7X8sEB/stg.do/N5W/


----------



## my72jeep (29 Mar 2012)

OMG that was funny.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Mar 2012)

Funny as hell...

Tragically proof that Darwin is fighting a loosing battle....


----------



## cupper (29 Mar 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## matthew1786 (29 Mar 2012)

I think I  :rofl: the most when the dude gets hit by the launched tire square in the sac.  :nod:


----------



## Tank Troll (29 Mar 2012)

Holy hell there is a lot of idiots out there!!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2012)

Darwin works in mysterious ways.....

Funny, but ouch!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2012)

Only painful can describe it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7rPb1MPLK8&feature=related


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 7 minutes of morons.
> 
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/7X8sEB/stg.do/N5W/


Actually what you have is a condensed version of a 'training' film we used to show to QL5 Stokers (Is it still being done Roland?) for safety training.  In the one we used to use, the individual lost the fight with the lathe. I wont go into details but if there are any of you youngsters out there thinking of trying this, please dont. Lathes are run with step up motors meaning their torque is increased dramatically-I dont f***ing care how strong you think you are.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Mar 2012)

A drunk, who had just ordered a taxi cab, stagger out to his car and try to drive away. Fortunately, a couple of the bar staff noticed and ran out and take the keys away and wait until the cab arrives.


----------



## GAP (18 Apr 2012)

Artists just found a new market for their new works.....or old ones that aren't selling....


Italian museum burns artworks in protest at cuts
Article Link
 18 April 2012

A museum in Italy has started burning its artworks in protest at budget cuts which it says have left cultural institutions out of pocket.

Antonio Manfredi, of the Casoria Contemporary Art Museum in Naples, set fire to the first painting on Tuesday.

"Our 1,000 artworks are headed for destruction anyway because of the government's indifference," he said.

The work was by French artist Severine Bourguignon, who was in favour of the protest and watched it online.

Mr Manfredi plans to burn three paintings a week from now on, in a protest he has dubbed "Art War".

Artists from across Europe have lent their support, including Welsh sculptor John Brown, who torched one of his works, Manifesto, on Monday.
More on link


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2012)

*Taliban commander turns himself in to Americans... to claim $100 reward on his own 'wanted' poster*

U.S. officials couldn't believe their luck last week when a suspected Taliban commander who heard there was a $100 reward for his whereabouts turned himself into authorities.
Perhaps misunderstanding the meaning of 'wanted', Mohammad Ashan sauntered up to police in Sar Howza, Paktika province, with a poster bearing his own face - and demanded the finder's fee.  Officers arrested Ashan on the spot, the Washington Post reported. Nevertheless, when U.S. forces went to confirm Ashan had come forward they were understandably incredulous.

full story

Maybe he can get a new gangsta name, Hunda Bux   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Apr 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> 7 minutes of morons.
> 
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/7X8sEB/stg.do/N5W/



 :rofl:  I see Hammer Sandwich's friend "Tex" made it in.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Apr 2012)

I saw a guy pass me doing 120ish on a sport bike in a 90 zone while wearing flips flops, shorts, and  a tshirt.


----------



## Delaney1986 (19 Apr 2012)

Whilst pumping gas the other day I overheard a slew of profanity coming from the other side of the pump I was using. Then I heard a weird banging noise...I peered over the side and watched as the woman on the other side was punching the gas pump, swearing about how it wouldn't take her card or something...then she proceeded to take the actual pump off and bang it against the machine! Yikes!


----------



## cupper (20 Apr 2012)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Whilst pumping gas the other day I overheard a slew of profanity coming from the other side of the pump I was using. Then I heard a weird banging noise...I peered over the side and watched as the woman on the other side was punching the gas pump, swearing about how it wouldn't take her card or something...then she proceeded to take the actual pump off and bang it against the machine! Yikes!



Sounds like a candidate for anger management.


----------



## medicineman (21 Apr 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Sounds like a candidate for anger management.



Or literacy club...I myself had pretty close to a moment just like that, until I realized I'd "guy looked" at which way the stripe was facing :

MM


----------



## Maxadia (21 Apr 2012)

nice reflexes on the grenade instructor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Apr 2012)

A Newfoundland-based independent grocery chain has had to pull several lines of products imported from Britain, after a complaint that the labels did not include French


 :facepalm:

Lack of French on British labels gets food yanked


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2012)

Swimming with the Devil 

Devil's Pool at the top of Victoria Falls, Livingstone, Zambia. January 2, 2010.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=EMcjt3HUcOc


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jul 2012)

WOW!  Like a Darwin Award summer camp outing.   :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> WOW!  Like a Darwin Award summer camp outing.   :facepalm:



yeah


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jul 2012)

Man's friends set his head on fire at bar


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Man's friends set his head on fire at bar



What's with the sign on the bar door: "No sleeveless or *white* t-shirts for men."   ???


----------



## mariomike (24 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's with the sign on the bar door: "No sleeveless or *white* t-shirts for men."   ???



 I didn't watch the video, but it seems to be the dress code at some places:

 All hats worn forward.
 No brimless headgear (bandanas, skullcaps, etc).
 No athletic jerseys (except football events).
 No long T-shirts hanging below pant pockets.
 No extra-long shorts below the bottom of the calf.
 No excessively long collared/button-up shirts
 No offensive, vulgar and/or inappropriate clothing.
 No excessively ripped or torn clothing.
No white sleeveless undershirts. 
 No thong suits.
 No motorcycle colors
 Pants & shorts must be worn around the waist
 No glowsticks or laser pointers

 Effective at 6pm upon entry:
 Shirt and shoes must be worn.
No sleeveless shirts on men. 
No plain white t-shirts (must have pocket or logo). 
 No sunglasses after dark.

"Bars with "No White T Shirt" policy?":
http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=611979

http://www.tbd.com/blogs/tbd-arts/2010/10/why-have-so-many-d-c-area-nightclubs-banned-the-classic-white-tee--2921.html


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 Jul 2012)

What is the freaking mystery about traffic circles that people just can't figure out...??

I got yelled at by some guy because he thought I should be yielding to him...sir...the traffic circle only goes one way...if you aren't yielding to me, to whom may I ask do you think you should be yielding to?


----------



## Maxadia (26 Jul 2012)

Walking into Wal-Mart yesterday, and on the right hand side of the doors is a large cage of full barbecue propane tanks.  Parked in front of it is a 5 tonne truck with a full load of propane tanks.


What's the problem?


The truck guys were doing work.....cutting metal barrier posts (BETWEEN THE CAGE AND FULLY LOADED TRUCK) off with a 7" wheel, sending sparks underneath the truck far enough to be coming out the other side.   I went in and mentioned it to the store managers (both of them were together), and they hurried outside.

I was less than pleasantly surprised to see that the work was still in progress when I came out of the store.


----------



## GnyHwy (26 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's with the sign on the bar door: "No sleeveless or *white* t-shirts for men."   ???



My favourite bar rule of all time has to be at an Albertan bar, sign on edge of dance floor "no spitting on dance floor".  Must have been impressing the ladies too much I guess.  If they won't kiss you because you have a mouth full of chew, spitting at their feet will surely drive them wild.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jul 2012)

Dumbasses!!   :facepalm:  Photos and video at link.   Mind you, my Dad said they used German Teller mines to fish with in Italy.  He said it worked well.



> When grenade fishing goes terribly, terribly wrong
> 
> Two fishermen in Russia are knocked over by the blast as a hand grenade they were using to catch fish explodes too early
> The grenade fishing attempt was filmed and has been posted online
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2012)

Some behaviors by the public during a trip to the zoo;


1. Passenger in the vehicle in front of me throwing a cigarette butt out the window which landed on my hood (Drove up beside them rolled down my window and gave them a nice shouting at).

2. When traffic needs to merge to the right a$$holes zip up the lane on the left just to pass 20 cars and try to get ahead. (I love when transports block people from doing this on purpose. Yup that;s why I pulled out in front of you blocking both lanes)

3. Smoking in public areas when there are kids around.

4. People thinking they're cool because they're making it obvious that you are smoking beside a no smoking sign.T

5. Throwing cigarette buts on the ground- real classy.

6. People in a crowd of 5 or 6 ALL walking beside each other taking up the whole path. Really? you need to walk around like you're in a gang from the 50s? 

7. People walking and texting on cellphones. Yup that's why you're bumping into kids, strollers corners and everything else, stupid.

8. Swearing in public. If you're so dumb that you can't have a conversation without swearing like a jerry springer episode maybe you should just shut up. Speaking of shutting up no one wants to hear about your facebook drama and who's sleeping with who when they are out with their families.

9. Guests of Canada, or possibly new Canadians. We have markets here. They're not the same kind of markets you may be used to.  Don't try and haggle the price of your news papers and sandwich with the gas bar attendant. Pay the price and move along.

10. People not carrying any change and paying for a $2.49 redbull or a pack of gum at $1.49 with a debit card. Why don't you go get a 0.10 timbit at timhortons with your mastercard while you're at it.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2012)

So, how was the zoo?    >


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So, how was the zoo?    >


Granby Zoo was a surprising let down!


----------



## JorgSlice (31 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Some behaviors by the public during a trip to the zoo;
> 
> 
> 1. Passenger in the vehicle in front of me throwing a cigarette butt out the window which landed on my hood (Drove up beside them rolled down my window and gave them a nice shouting at).
> ...



I got mugged on the Canada Line sky-train in Richmond BC just a few months ago. He managed to steal all my IDs, Mcard, my bus fare home, and my rent money for the month. I now refuse to carry anything in my wallet except my PAL and my debit card.

Smoking in Non-Smoking Zones, marked with bright massive signs grinds my gears to an unbelievable extent - and I have to deal with it at a hospital of all places where people smoke right in front of the doors and air intakes, next to the signs.


----------



## GAP (31 Jul 2012)

Smoking is not illegal...until it does become so, then hospitals, etc. need to provide an area that does not conflict. This "making it difficult" reasoning is just a mockery....


----------



## JorgSlice (31 Jul 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Smoking is not illegal...until it does become so, then hospitals, etc. need to provide an area that does not conflict. This "making it difficult" reasoning is just a mockery....



There are bylaws in place and the Fraser Health Authority has a Smoke-Free Property policy. It is a $250 fine for smoking withing 7.5 metres of any door, public accessway, air intake etc. People here have ZERO respect for others and regard for human health. It has even shown in my own health, I'm being affected by it and I'm not very happy about it because FHA isn't helping me, Surrey Bylaw won't do anything and WCB says it's negligible.

You either smoke when you're discharged away from the hospital, or you go smoke on the sidewalk next to the avenue - NOT in front of my doors. Surrey Bylaw doesn't come around enough... Not even sure they're the ones that handle it anymore as BC's WCB agency contacted me about the mass amount of complaints about smoking violations (something far beyond my control).


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Jul 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Smoking is not illegal...until it does become so, then hospitals, etc. need to provide an area that does not conflict. This "making it difficult" reasoning is just a mockery....



I would generally agree, and my hospital has done so. It just hasn't reduced the number of people who smoke right outside the door while leaning on the no smoking sign.


----------



## Dovely74 (31 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Some behaviors by the public during a trip to the zoo;
> 
> 
> 1. Passenger in the vehicle in front of me throwing a cigarette butt out the window which landed on my hood (Drove up beside them rolled down my window and gave them a nice shouting at).
> ...



Welcome to Quebec. Where signs and laws are really just a suggestion. Where individualism takes precendent over the overall good of everyone. Where following rules and being civil will just get you laughed at for being dumb enough to follow said rules... /sigh can't wait to leave this place.


----------



## GAP (31 Jul 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I would generally agree, and my hospital has done so. It just hasn't reduced the number of people who smoke right outside the door while leaning on the no smoking sign.



Then those ones need to be harrassed/fined/whatever. If they are going to make the effort to accomadate you, you need to do the same.


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> 2. When traffic needs to merge to the right a$$holes zip up the lane on the left just to pass 20 cars and try to get ahead. (I love when transports block people from doing this on purpose. Yup that;s why I pulled out in front of you blocking both lanes)



You would not like living in certain jurisdictions in the US where, as you lose a lane for highway construction they have signs commanding you to maintain your lane to the merge point.

Even though they warn you of the upcoming merge in plenty of time to safely merge prior to, they encourage the deadlock that occurs when the a-holes at the merge point figure they have the ROW rather than develop the 1 on 1 merge it's supposed to be.


----------



## 57Chevy (2 Aug 2012)

:
This may not be the dumbest thing I heard today, but it sure takes the cake for the
DUMBEST THING I SAW TODAY !!!

Choose one...gone fishing....russian training exercise..... or just some extreme idiots !!! on a boat !!!  
What an arsehole.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=russian+on+boat+drop+grenade&oq=russian+on+boat+drop+grenade&gs_l=youtube-reduced.12...386.10263.0.19591.26.22.0.4.4.0.520.2902.10j11j5-1.22.0...0.0...1ac.FC4gADfy1W4

...and shared with the usual Copyright provisions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2012)

No explaination required, just a picture I think.  It showed up in my FB News Feed links this morning.  Man, you are sure going to look stupid when you are 65 years old on the beach with your grandkids.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> No explaination required, just a picture I think.  It showed up in my FB News Feed links this morning.  Man, you are sure going to look stupid when you are 65 years old on the beach with your grandkids.



That's assuming (big one) that there's going to be grandkids, or even kids. 

Or that he sees 65.


----------



## krustyrl (11 Aug 2012)

> Man, you are sure going to look stupid when you are 65 years old on the beach with your grandkids.



If not sooner...like how 'bout right frackin' now.?!!!!!

Where's Darwin when we need him.!    :facepalm:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Aug 2012)

Good point(s)!   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Aug 2012)

And he looks so damn happy too.   :nod:


----------



## MARS (12 Aug 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> You would not like living in certain jurisdictions in the US where, as you lose a lane for highway construction they have signs commanding you to maintain your lane to the merge point.
> 
> Even though they warn you of the upcoming merge in plenty of time to safely merge prior to, they encourage the deadlock that occurs when the a-holes at the merge point figure they have the ROW rather than develop the 1 on 1 merge it's supposed to be.



It is called the "zipper merge" and according to various studies, the most widely cited being one from the University of Maryland, it is more effective at reducing congestion in areas where the merge cannot or is not taking place at the posted speed limit (where the early merge is more effective).

I prefer the early merge too, but it is useless if people are zipper merging, particularly in the downtown core when the early merge tends to back traffic up into various intersections behind you.

Ya, I have seen people play pacman and Try to block traffic, sometimes me, with their nice , shiny and expensive cars.  I have tended to drive POS clunkers so I don't care as much about scratching up the side of my car against theirs, especially when someone is violating the highway traffic act by straddling both lanes. They always move back into their lane when they see that I am not relenting.


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Aug 2012)

Me, today, trying to open my car door that has power locks.

A little background.  My car's power distribution is FUBAR'd and I am getting a new battery soon.  Because my power is screwed, my power locks are dodgy at best, so I haven't been locking my doors.  Today, while doing business downtown I felt the need to lock them.  Of course, when I returned they wouldn't open.  This happened before, and after persistent button pushing it opened. Not this time though.  So, as I was continuing to push the unlock button relentlessly, I called my wife to pass the time.  After talking with her for a minute or so she asked "does the key work in the door"?

My goodness, technology is ruining me.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2012)

From the Buy and Sell on another forum (highlights mine):



> 1999 chev cavalier green for sale. *850$*
> - automatic 240 km's
> - 4 door, AC, power lock
> - comes with 4 winter tires & gps!





> how much you asking



 :not-again:


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Aug 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> From the Buy and Sell on another forum (highlights mine):
> 
> :not-again:


Might have been the disbelief that they'd want $850 for that clunker...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Might have been the disbelief that they'd want $850 for that clunker...



True.  I clicked on it out of curiosity on how much they were asking...  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2012)

This has to be  a winner 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuoTI3xxDzo&feature=related


----------



## medicineman (21 Aug 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> This has to be  a winner
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuoTI3xxDzo&feature=related



 :facepalm:  I felt embarrassed for him just watching that


----------



## antigone33 (22 Aug 2012)

I heard that Avril Levigne and Chad Kruger of Nickleback were getting married...that seemed kind of dumb to me.


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Aug 2012)

That Prince Harry has balz.....

Harry and Vegas

ME


----------



## Hawk (22 Aug 2012)

I don't think the family will be amused!!!! On the other hand, he's 28 years old. If he's going to do stupid things, now's the time! And remember, he's an ancestor of Edward VII - Bertie!!


Hawk


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2012)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I don't think the family will be amused!!!! On the other hand, he's 28 years old. If he's going to do stupid things, now's the time! And remember, he's an ancestor of Edward VII - Bertie!!
> 
> 
> Hawk



Ummmmm?


Hawk

Is he really the "Doctor" and own the Tardis?


Perhaps you should have said "descendant of".     ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2012)

I don't imagine his CO is going to be too impressed either. He's likely already received a call from the Adjt.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I don't imagine his CO is going to be too impressed either. He's likely already received a call from the Adjt.



And about to make a "donation" to the "Queen's coffers".....  ;D


----------



## Hawk (22 Aug 2012)

You're right George Wallace! I guess I wasn't thinking. He's a DESCENDANT OF Bertie. My brain's really in neutral this morning. At any rate, he's going to be in trouble with a lot of people!!!


Hawk


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I don't imagine his CO is going to be too impressed either.



And do what ?

It's hard enough to get a guy from the regimental hockey team in trouble, can you imagine getting a prince in shyte


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> And do what ?
> 
> It's hard enough to get a guy from the regimental hockey team in trouble, can you imagine getting a prince in shyte



I suppose, if you look at it from the point of the RCAF ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Aug 2012)

Looks like he had more fun at 28 than I was having at 28.  Get it while you can Harry!


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2012)

It looks like he's not very good at billiards.  ;D


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2012)

Russian woman kills elderly neighbor with her bra
Published August 21, 2012 Associated Press
Article Link



MOSCOW –  Russian investigators say a woman in East Siberia has strangled an elderly neighbor to death with her bra.

The Investigative Committee in Buryatia said in a statement on Tuesday that the 26-year-old woman from the town of Zakamensk, just miles north off the border with Mongolia, has been charged with murder.

Investigators say the woman was drunk on a July evening when she and her boyfriend called on their 65-year-old neighbor for money to buy drinks. Angry that he refused to lend them money, the woman punched him in the face and tried to strangle him with her hands, before taking off her bra and strangling him with it, they say.

The woman is now in custody awaiting the end of the probe, investigators say. Her name was not released.  but....but....her breasts were, why not her name......
end


----------



## TN2IC (27 Aug 2012)

We need a picture of these "breast" in question.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2012)

The hand gestures for your name sorta-kinda look like a gun?  One school board's answer:  time to change your name, little buddy.  :  





> Hunter Spanjer says his name with a certain special hand gesture, but at just three and a half years old, he may have to change it.
> 
> "He's deaf, and his name sign, they say, is a violation of their weapons policy," explained Hunter's father, Brian Spanjer.
> 
> ...


1011now.com, 24 Aug 12


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The hand gestures for your name sorta-kinda look like a gun?  One school board's answer:  time to change your name, little buddy.  :



PC-ness has just gone way too far.....   :facepalm:

(BTW, link isn't working  )


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> (BTW, link isn't working  )


DOHHH!  Thanks - fixed that.


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Aug 2012)

A top drawer successful candidate for a Darwin award has just removed himself from the polluted end of the gene pool. This story from the National Post is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provision of the Copyright Act.

Man dressed as Bigfoot killed on highway while trying to prompt sasquatch sighting

Associated Press | Aug 28, 2012 2:27 PM ET | Last Updated: Aug 28, 2012 3:03 PM ET

More from Associated Press


KALISPELL, Mon. — A man dressed who was apparently trying to provoke reports of a Bigfoot sighting in northwestern Montana was struck by two cars and killed, authorities said.

The man was wearing a military-style “Ghillie suit” consisting of strips of camouflage fabric and was standing in the right-hand lane of a highway south of Kalispell on Sunday night when he was hit by the first car, according to the Montana Highway Patrol.

A second car hit the man as he lay in the roadway, authorities said.

Flathead County officials identified the man as Randy Lee Tenley, 44, of Kalispell. Trooper Jim Schneider said his motives were ascertained during interviews with friends, and alcohol may have been a factor but investigators were awaiting tests.

“He was trying to make people think he was Sasquatch so people would call in a Sasquatch sighting,” Schneider told the Daily Inter Lake newspaper on Monday. “You can’t make it up. I haven’t seen or heard of anything like this before. Obviously, his suit made it difficult for people to see him.”

Ghillie suits are a type of full-body clothing made to resemble heavy foliage and used to camouflage military snipers.

“He probably would not have been very easy to see at all,” Schneider told KECI-TV.

Tenley was struck by vehicles driven by two girls, ages 15 and 17, who were unable to stop in time, authorities said.


----------



## cupper (29 Aug 2012)

Looks like the camouflage worked a little too well.


----------



## Maxadia (29 Aug 2012)

I saw some "dessert boots" for sale at the local army surplus when I went to pick up some boot bands.  :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> I saw some "dessert boots" for sale at the local army surplus when I went to pick up some boot bands.  :nod:



Wonder what the sugar content was on them?


----------



## Maxadia (29 Aug 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Wonder what the sugar content was on them?



I was going to ask if they sold pie forks with them, but decided to just shake my head and walk away instead.  :facepalm:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (30 Aug 2012)

What good does it do to accumulate airmiles at a Funeral Home??? Can you use them in the afterlife?
http://www.dignityairmiles.ca/


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> What good does it do to accumulate airmiles at a Funeral Home??? Can you use them in the afterlife?
> http://www.dignityairmiles.ca/



Maybe you missed the word "pre-arranged"?  Just sayin'....


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Sep 2012)

Must have been shown how to use a gun by Tex.  Idiot.   :

Teen shoots himself in genitals


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Sep 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Must have been shown how to use a gun by Tex.  Idiot.   :
> 
> Teen shots himself in genitals



Darwin at work.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Sep 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Maybe you missed the word "pre-arranged"?  Just sayin'....


I saw that but it still seemed like "...the dumbest thing I saw that day..."


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Sep 2012)

I came across this on my intenet provider's news pages. It is reproduced under the Fair Dealing Provision of the Copyright Act. I note that the endangered creature was dissected in a lab to determine its identity. Reminds me of the Vietnam era line about destroying a village in order to save it.

*Endangered Spider Discovery Stops $15 Million Texas Highway Construction Project*


The Huffington Post  |  By Sara Gates Posted: 09/10/2012 4:22 pm Updated: 09/10/2012 4:23 pm

While biologists may be rejoicing over the recent discovery of a rare spider that was thought to be extinct, not everyone is elated -- particularly commuters around San Antonio, Texas. 

Workers found the Braken Bat Cave Meshweaver (Cicurina venii) spider, which hasn't been seen in three decades, in the middle of a $15.1 million highway construction project in northwestern San Antonio. The eyeless arachnid is on the endangered species list—since construction would disrupt the spider's natural habitat, the project has been halted for the foreseeable future. 

Jean Krejca, a biologist and President of Zara Environmental who was consulting on the project, made the extraordinary discovery after a downpour of rain revealed a 6-foot deep spider hole. After *dissecting* the spider, a taxonomist later confirmed that the distinct-looking arachnid was, in fact, the Meshweaver, named for its pattern of webbing.

The Meshweaver was placed on the federal endangered species list in 2000, along with eight other spiders found only in the Texas county. George Veni first identified the spider in 1980 in a location five miles away from the construction site.

Krejca compared the discovery to “stumbling on a new Galapagos Island in terms of the biological significance of the region." 

Construction on the highway at Texas 151 and Loop 1604 began in April and biologists like Krejca were on hand to "observe and preserve" the scene, which is reportedly full of natural resources, according to Stirling J. Robertson, the Texas Department of Transportation's biology team leader. 

Aside from the Meshweaver, biologists discovered 19 cave features, five of which contained other non-endangered species of spiders. However, Robertson believes the entire area may be a Meshweaver habitat. 

Construction has been terminated until the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and Federal Highway Administration can determine the best way to continue the project without disturbing the rare spider's habitat. Josh Donat, San Antonio District spokesman for the Texas Department of Transportation, said it is too early to tell which options are viable.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I came across this on my intenet provider's news pages. It is reproduced under the Fair Dealing Provision of the Copyright Act. I note that the endangered creature was dissected in a lab to determine its identity. Reminds me of the Vietnam era line about destroying a village in order to save it.
> 
> *Endangered Spider Discovery Stops $15 Million Texas Highway Construction Project*
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:


----------



## TN2IC (13 Sep 2012)

Can they not build a bridge over the "site"?


----------



## cupper (13 Sep 2012)

Since the limits of the "site" are hard to define, it would be hard to build a bridge over it that wouldn't disturb the "site".

My question is how do they know that it wasn't the last spider of that species that they did the necropsy on?


----------



## Maxadia (27 Sep 2012)

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/09/26/arizona-man-arrested-for-fake-grenade-launcher-stunt


----------



## GAP (27 Sep 2012)

Drug-using inmates demand syringes
Say they have right to free needles to fuel drug habit
By Michele Mandel, QMI Agency 
Article Link

TORONTO - Stop us when this feels like Alice falling through the looking glass.

Federal prisoners are complaining their Charter rights are being violated because they’re not being supplied with clean needles to inject their illegal drugs — the same drugs that probably landed them behind bars in the first place.

Poor things.

Former Warkworth inmate Steve Simons as well as four AIDS prevention advocacy groups have launched a lawsuit against Ottawa alleging its repeated failure to provide clean needle and syringe programs in federal institutions is contributing to the increased risk of prisoners contracting HIV and hepatitis C.

Instead of monetary damages, Simons and the organizations are seeking a court injunction forcing the Harper government to provide clean drug needles in prisons across the country.

And here we thought jail was to get criminals off drugs, not to help them maintain their habit on the taxpayers’ dime.


The face of the lawsuit is Simons, imprisoned at Warkworth Institution from 1998 to 2010, who contracted hep C when a fellow inmate used his drug injection equipment. “When I was in prison, I would see people passing one homemade needle around and sharpening it with matchbooks. The needle would be dirty and held together with hot glue. I watched people shove a dull needle to try to penetrate their skin, creating craters, abscesses and disfigurements,” Simons said in a statement.

Needle exchanges are nothing new. A successful part of harm reduction strategies going back two decades, they’ve been set up in countless cities so users can get clean needles rather than risk contracting disease from using shared or dirty ones. But do they belong in the very places where criminals are sent for punishment and rehabilitation?

Jailed drug users deserve to have the same rights as those on the outside, argues Sandra Ka Hon Chu, senior policy analyst with the Canadian HIV/AIDS Legal Network, one of the four organizations involved in the lawsuit. “Prisoners are just asking for equivalent health care access,” she said in an interview. 
More on link


----------



## eurowing (27 Sep 2012)

Soccer Mom in a Minivan with custom plates.... eating a bowl of cereal using two hands, while driving in town. this is the 3rd time I have seen her. Tomorrow when I walk my daughter to school I shall bring my camera so I can read the damn license plate! Yes, I will call it in. If the police aren't interested, perhaps ICBC will be.


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2012)

Immigrant Uses Car Seat Disguise in Attempt to Cross Border
September 25, 2012 EFE
Article Link

Melilla, Spain –  Authorities in Spain have detained an immigrant as he was trying to enter the Spanish city of Melilla from Morocco camouflaged as an automobile seat, on which another occupant of the vehicle was sitting.

Two other people were riding inside the car - the driver and a companion - and the latter was sitting on the double bottom prepared to hide the immigrant, the Civil Guard said Monday in a communique.

When police began searching the car, they noticed movement under the seat cover that could be a hidden person.

The Civil Guard emphasized the "originality" of the camouflage.

The immigrant is a man of around 20 who said he comes from Guinea Conakry, and he has been turned over to judicial authorities.

The driver of the vehicle and his accomplice, two Moroccans in their early 20s, were also turned over to police.
More on link


----------



## GAP (26 Nov 2012)

Punctured pipe led to massive gas explosion in Massachusetts
November 25, 2012 Associated Press
Article Link

A utility worker responding to reports of a natural gas leak in one of New England's largest cities punctured a pipe and an unknown spark ignited a massive explosion that injured 18 people and damaged 42 buildings, the state fire marshal announced Sunday.

Friday night's natural gas blast in Springfield's entertainment district was caused by "human error," State Fire Marshal Stephen Coan said at a news conference. He didn't name the Columbia Gas Go. worker who pierced the high-pressure pipe.

The worker was trying to locate the source of the leak with a metal probe that tests natural gas levels when the probe damaged the underground pipe, Coan said. A flood of gas then built up in a building that housed a strip club, and a spark touched off the blast, officials said.

~~~~~
Then this

After the pipe was ruptured, authorities evacuated several buildings. Most of the people injured were part of a group of gas workers, firefighters and police officers who ducked for cover behind a utility truck just before the blast. The truck was demolished.

Some officials said it was a miracle no one was killed. Springfield Fire Commissioner Joseph Conant praised the actions of city firefighters.

"The firefighters did an excellent job evacuating the area which certainly prevented additional civilian injuries and saved many lives," Conant said.

Columbia Gas officials have been cooperating with investigators and have determined that there are no more gas leaks in the neighborhood, Mayor Domenic Sarno said. Of course not you idiot.....you just blew them all up!!
More on link


----------



## a_majoor (10 Dec 2012)

US bureaucrats demonstrate how not to spend stimulus monies or "help" people with their transportation needs:

http://up-ship.com/blog/?p=17528



> *"$29 million in federal stimulus money"*
> AARRRGH, Forward!, Gah., I'm from the government, blather, dumbassery, news, politics,
> Nov 19 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (12 Dec 2012)

Early pic of storm damage:


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2012)

I guess morbid curiosity is alive and well......  :

Funeral reality TV show to debut

TLC, which brought the world “Here Comes Honey Boo Boo” and “Sister Wives,” has hit new depths: The new one-hour special “Best Funeral Ever” will follow dead people’s journey to the grave. 

The network announced Thursday that “Best Funeral Ever” will focus on the Golden Gate Funeral Home in Dallas, which prides itself on its unique theme funerals - or as Golden Gate calls them, “home-going celebrations.” 

“A home-going is much different than a funeral, it’s a celebration,” Golden Gate CEO John Beckwith Jr. says of his company’s approach. “The Golden Gate experience is our version of the traditional African American home-going celebration. We do not produce generic funerals; everybody’s experience has to be different.” 

In the case of “Best Funeral Ever,” that includes a Christmas-inspired funeral complete with elves, reindeer and snow and a barbecue-themed sendoff for a doo-wop singer who was well-known for a rib sauce jingle. A State Fair-themed funeral will allow a man whose disabilities prevented him from riding roller coasters to finally, um, experience the thrill rides, games and attractions he missed out on in life. (Sounds like a great sequel to “Weekend at Bernie’s.”) 

“Best Funeral Ever,” which is produced by Park Slope Productions, will premiere Dec. 26 at 8 p.m. - just in case you’re experiencing any residual Christmas cheer and need a reminder of your mortality.


----------



## cupper (14 Dec 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## brihard (14 Dec 2012)

Just about saw some retard taxi driver get smoked outside of NDHQ today. He was westbound on Laurier on the start of the bridge right in front of NDHQ- complete dead ground to oncoming traffic eastbound. And abruptly he pulled a u turn across several lanes into the eastbound lane- vehicles going both ways almost hit him. He was carrying at least two passengers too.  :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2012)

Reading reviews on PC Double Cream Brie (which, by the way is delicious!):



> I've bought and returned this product before. There is a thin film of moldy fuzz (white) over the entire wheel.



 :


----------



## GnyHwy (7 Mar 2013)

I don't know if this is a trend emerging or just a coincidence, but in the last 2 weeks or so I have been seeing people pulled over at *unlikely and abnormal* stopping places on streets and roads to talk on their cellphones.  Yeah, I got it, you need to pull over to talk on your phone, but FFS, can't you wait til you find a parking lot or something?  The call can likely wait a few minutes til you reach a safe place.

Out of the four occasions I have witnessed in the last two weeks, three of them could be considered safe, as there was ample room on the shoulder of the street, but nonetheless, this is *not normal*, and I believe that not normal is what causes accidents.

The fourth one takes the cake.  The person was pulled over on a two lane, old secondary highway.  The speed limit is 80km/hr (most do 90), the road is winding and there is significant traffic, including school buses and trucks.  The dumbass I witnessed decided to pull over at the end of a long bend (a police stop or cut off point couldn't have been sited better), on a narrow part of the road, with plenty of two way traffic in what would be considered rush hour;  all so they could answer their phone. 

If you are, or know someone else who is this dumb, take an elastic band, wrap it around your head, and snap the %&$@ out of it.


----------



## blackberet17 (7 Mar 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Reading reviews on PC Double Cream Brie (which, by the way is delicious!):
> 
> :



Quote
I've bought and returned this product before. There is a thin film of moldy fuzz (white) over the entire wheel.

I've worked for Heritage in Mtl, KMart Foods, Sobey's, and Atlantic Superstore (Loblaws) in my late high school and university years. The most fun was working in the Deli department at the Superstore. I've heard the mold on cheese story more than once. I had to smile...


----------



## Mr.Neville (7 Mar 2013)

I don't know if this counts as dumb, but it does to me. I just had a fellow employee ask me how to spell microphone, thought that sounded pretty stupid.


----------



## cupper (7 Mar 2013)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is a trend emerging or just a coincidence, but in the last 2 weeks or so I have been seeing people pulled over at *unlikely and abnormal* stopping places on streets and roads to talk on their cellphones.  Yeah, I got it, you need to pull over to talk on your phone, but FFS, can't you wait til you find a parking lot or something?  The call can likely wait a few minutes til you reach a safe place.
> 
> Out of the four occasions I have witnessed in the last two weeks, three of them could be considered safe, as there was ample room on the shoulder of the street, but nonetheless, this is *not normal*, and I believe that not normal is what causes accidents.
> 
> ...



They could stick the phone under the elatic band and have a hands free phone. :facepalm:


----------



## observor 69 (11 Mar 2013)

A new Looney Toons animation.

http://www.wimp.com/looneytoons/


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2013)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> A new Looney Toons animation.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/looneytoons/



That coyote ain't gotten any smrter has he?


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Mar 2013)

How could he after all those blows to the head he's had more concussions than a Lindros


----------



## Sythen (30 Mar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex4-Vnbj6qY&feature=youtu.be

This was posted on reddit and I thought some members here might laugh then sadly shake their heads. One of the comments summed it up best:



> First it's GI JOE then it's going to be violent video games and the final step will be a father and son mass shooting. How dare he indeed! This newscaster is a hero.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2013)

I'd like to believe that this is a 'joke' website but....

Article Link

Portland Schools Spend $500k to Deem PB&J Sandwiches Racist

PORTLAND, Ore. – Dr. Verenice Gutierrez, a principal with Oregon’s Portland Public Schools, has become convinced that America’s “white culture” negatively influences educators’ world view and the manner in which they teach their students.

For instance, last year a teacher in the district presented a lesson that included a reference to peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Gutierrez says that by using sandwiches as an illustration, the teacher was engaged in a very subtle form of racism.
“What about Somali or Hispanic students, who might not eat sandwiches?” asked Gutierrez, according to Portland Tribune. “Another way would be to say: ‘Americans eat peanut butter and jelly, do you have anything like that?’ Let them tell you. Maybe they eat torta. Or pita.”

Gutierrez is not the only Portland administrator who has become obsessed with identifying such forms of alleged racism. Almost all Portland school leaders have gone through “Coaching for Educational Equity,” a week-long seminar on race that’s conducted by the Pacific Educational Group.

The Pacific Educational Group is the brainchild of Glenn Singleton, whose mission is to enlighten educators about how public schools promote “white culture” and “white privilege.” He argues that those conditions are responsible for the black/white achievement gap that exists throughout America’s public education system.

The Portland school district has certainly taken Singleton’s message to heart.

EAGnews discovered that since the 2010-11 fiscal year, the cash-starved school district has spent $526,901 for services provided by Singleton’s Pacific Educational Group. 

That’s a serious “investment,” especially when one realizes the district is facing financial problems, and has been forced to lay off teachers and cut classroom resources.

What are Portland schools getting in return for all the money spent on PEG?

According to the Tribune, Portland educators are subjected to “intensive staff trainings, frequent staff meetings, classroom observations and other initiatives,” all based on Singleton’s premise that only by becoming aware of the pervasive “white privilege” can teachers change their classroom practices to reach minority students.

In addition to teaching that peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are racist, PEG trains educators to view “rugged individualism,” “adherence to rigid time schedules,” and the belief that “hard work is the key to success” as traits of the dominant white culture.

PEG teaches that minority cultures value “color group collectivism,” “interdependence,” group success, shared property, learning through social relationships, and making life choices based on “what will be best for the family or group.”

Upon receiving this revelation from PEG, educators are encouraged to create culturally sensitive lesson plans that make use of “group homework preparation,” “cooperative projects,” and “choral reading.”

So how’s this new approach working for Gutierrez’s school?

The Tribune reports that “Oregon’s Department of Education just last month identified Harvey Scott School (where Gutierrez is principal) as a ‘focus school,’ which means it’s among the state’s lowest performing 15 percent.”

Perhaps if the staff spent more time on academic fundamentals, instead of obsessing about non-existent racial issues, the students would learn more.

We wonder how taxpayers will react when they discover Portland officials are wasting precious time and money to promote an ideology that may soon classify peanut butter and jelly sandwiches as a “hate food.”


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Jun 2013)

I can't believe that they would be able to talk about PBJ sandwiches to start with? What if some one is allergic and has a reaction to it?  :


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Dr. Verenice Gutierrez,


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2013)

I wonder if she was swift enough to consider the fact that her skin was "White", she was automatically a "Racist" and therefore offensive and negatively influencing her non-white students?   :

Would that then not qualify her as a person who should be removed from the Education System?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2013)

I'd say she may be waging war against PBJ sandwiches, Big Macs and Taco Bell and has claimed her share of casualties on the field of batter!  ;D


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

Our office has started a smart garbage system where everything gets recycled and our garbage bins have been taken away. So organics, soft plastics and mixed plastics.

My colleague was standing at the recycle containers wondering which one to throw her banana peel in....


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Our office has started a smart garbage system where everything gets recycled and our garbage bins have been taken away. So organics, soft plastics and mixed plastics.
> 
> My colleague was standing at the recycle containers wondering which one to throw her banana peel in....



The answer is obvious, the bottom desk drawer of the dumbass that came up with the new policy.


----------



## Cbbmtt (12 Jun 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> The answer is obvious, the bottom desk drawer of the dumbass that came up with the new policy.



 :goodpost:


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2013)

*Go Easy On The Soy Sauce, Bro, It Could Kill You*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/06/12/190707171/go-easy-on-the-soy-sauce-bro-it-could-kill-you?utm_source=NPR&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130612



> First, let's spoil this tale right away by telling you the 19-year-old man in Virginia who downed a quart of soy sauce on a dare survived.
> 
> It's a happy ending of sorts. But the guy had a close call. And you definitely don't want to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2013)

Chad Ochocinco gets 30 days in jail for slapping his lawyer on the butt for doing a good job.

Judge flips out, denies plea deal.

http://youtu.be/43ArawVqsbM

ABC news clip makes a good point that football players typically slap butts for good plays and jobs well done.

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/ochocinco-butt-slap-court-room-chad-johnson-loses-19372038


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Chad Ochocinco gets 30 days in jail for slapping his lawyer on the butt for doing a good job.
> 
> Judge flips out, denies plea deal.
> 
> ABC news clip makes a good point that football players typically slap butts for good plays and jobs well done.



It's a courtroom, not a football field.  I wish she could have given him more time.  

CBS Sports has this take on it:

The judge in the Chad Johnson case might well have gone too far, but you know what? She went too far in the right direction by sentencing him to 30 days in jail after he tried to turn her courtroom -- a place where justice is dispensed on behalf of domestic violence victims -- into a locker room.

Domestic violence is no joke, Chad Johnson.

That's what Broward (Fla.) County Judge Kathleen McHugh was saying when she changed her mind on his jail-free sentence within seconds of his stupid display of locker room foolishness by patting his attorney playfully on the rump. Want to be playful, Chad Johnson? Be playful with your kids. Be playful with the mother of your kids.

Don't be playful with a judge who oversees cases of domestic violence.

Link


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jun 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



Me thinks the cow doth protest too much.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd say she may be waging war against PBJ sandwiches, Big Macs and Taco Bell and has claimed her share of casualties on the field of batter!  ;D





			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Me thinks the cow doth protest too much.



*looks at picture* Yep, couldn't agree more with this one.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2013)

Hey, maybe she's on a starvation "diet".....for her people.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (15 Jun 2013)

http://now.msn.com/raffael-medina-brochero-selling-testicles-for-20000-dollars#scpshrjwfbs

$20K sounds like a perfectly fair price for this poet's testicles
Raffael Medina Brochero has balls to spare. Or at least balls he's willing to part with. The Colombian poet is offering his testicles for the bargain price of $20,000 to fund a peace-promoting trip to Europe, because peace and Europe are awesome, and who needs testicles? Brochero reportedly suggested that the 52-year-old nuts could be used by a sterile dude or simply made into a delicious soup. As for the asking price, "There is no real value for any body part," author Scott Carney, who's written extensively on human organ sales, told The Huffington Post. "It's what gets negotiated, like a used car." [Source]



sharing under the agreement that  this is just NUTS, no pun intended


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe she's on a starvation "diet".....for her people.



On what....fish broth right?


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Jun 2013)

I sold my bearded dragon on the stipulation that the lady would send me some pictures every so often.

I sent her an email asking for some pictures and she replied with "he's doing great, just send me your email and i'll send you come pictures" 

First thing I thought about was this forum and the dumbest thing you've seen today!


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2013)

I may not know all aspects of the hair/facial hair regulations, but I'm pretty sure the chin strap beard isn't authorized


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (17 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I may not know all aspects of the hair/facial hair regulations, but I'm pretty sure the chin strap beard isn't authorized


SQFT marching to the beat of their own drum.


----------



## Tank Troll (17 Jun 2013)

Maybe he is Amish  :


----------



## cupper (17 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I may not know all aspects of the hair/facial hair regulations, but I'm pretty sure the chin strap beard isn't authorized



It's part of the stealth bearskin headress.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I may not know all aspects of the hair/facial hair regulations, but I'm pretty sure the chin strap beard isn't authorized



C7s at a wedding? Are they forcing the bride to marry this man?

 :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> C7s at a wedding? Are they forcing the bride to marry this man?
> 
> :facepalm:


Maybe there were no shotguns available in stores.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jun 2013)

After reading the army message about use of crests and badges and the RCN missive about (non) wearing of uniform after retirement, I can hardly wait to see what the RCAF will spew onto an unsuspecting world.  :facepalm:


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jun 2013)

from a playground in Sengkang, Singapore    :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2013)

A FB picture depicting a graduation from Grade 2.  Seriously?  Graduation to what??    :facepalm:


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (22 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A FB picture depicting a graduation from Grade 2.  Seriously?  Graduation to what??    :facepalm:



Maybe the school is like the Burton school in New Brunswick that only goes to grade 2?


----------



## medicineman (24 Jun 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A FB picture depicting a graduation from Grade 2.  Seriously?  Graduation to what??    :facepalm:



The unemployment line?

MM


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Jun 2013)

Never know how long grade 2 actually took to complete.


----------



## GAP (24 Jun 2013)

HEY!! I am in the room.... :


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2013)

Bear mauls drunk man after eating his barbecue
By Cottage Life June 20th, 2013
http://cottagelife.com/71345/blogs/bear-mauls-drunk-man-after-eating-his-barbecue



Beer, bears, and barbecued meat are all things we love about cottaging, but at no point should the three be combined. An inebriated Alaskan man recently learned this the hard way when a bear nearly killed him after he tried to feed it some of his barbecue.

Jesus Mabalot, a 38-year-old man in Anchorage, Alaska, had one too many drinks at a church picnic near Eklutna Lake Campground. And like any sensible church-picnic attendee, Mabalot decided to sober up with some barbecue and a bike ride.

While biking, Mabalot encountered a black bear, and for reasons that might have something to do with his inebriated state, he thought it would be a good idea to share his barbecue with the animal.

Beth Ipsen, spokeswoman for the Alaska State Troopers, told the Anchorage Daily News that Mabalot stopped his bike in the bear’s path and threw “some sort of meat on a stick” at it. “The bear ate it,” Ipsen said. “He threw another one at the bear, the bear ate it. And that’s when the bear attacked him.”

Later that afternoon Mabalot was found washing blood from his injuries in a nearby river. Doctors treated him for injuries at Alaska Regional Hospital, and authorities handed him a $310 fine for feeding wild game, which is illegal in Alaska.

end


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2013)

Oh boy...it must be the heat.....

It's a deadly weapon... if you're a fly! Shop asks mum to show ID to buy a FLY SWAT

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2402649/Its-deadly-weapon--youre-fly-Shop-asks-mum-ID-buy-FLY-SWAT.html
    Nicola Butcher, 33, was stunned when her local hardware shop asked for ID
    The cashier, in her 50s, insisted swat was classified an 'offensive weapon'
    Mother was forced to show ID despite both laughing about the situation

A 33-year-old mother was asked for ID when buying a 99p plastic fly swat - because staff feared it could be used as an 'offensive weapon'.

Nicola Butcher visited her local hardware shop to buy the flimsy utensil when her kitchen became plagued with flies.

But she was stunned when the assistant refused to sell it to her unless she produced her driving licence or passport.

The till - at Home Hardware, in Romsey, Hampshire - flashed up a warning sign, which indicated the fly swat was classified as an 'offensive weapon'.

It means bosses considered the swat as dangerous as knives, fireworks, and lighters, which can only be sold legally to over 18s. 

more on link

other incidents....
WHEN - AND WHEN NOT - TO ID...

This is not the first time shops have asked people for ID when buying apparently innocent items.

Parents Kirsty Breeze, 19, and Ian Jackson, 24, had to prove their age when buying a Fireman Sam DVD from Sainsbury’s in Stoke-on-Trent, Staffs.

Office worker Christine Cuddihy, 24, was told she had to be aged over 21 to buy a cheese and onion quiche from Tesco in Coventry, West Midlands.

And writer Elinor Zuke, 25, was asked for ID when buying a £1.19 pack of six teaspoons at Sainsbury, in Crawley, West Sussex.

Anybody convicted of selling a knife to a person aged under 18 can be jailed for up to six months or fined up to £5,000.

An offensive weapon is any article made or adapted for use for causing injury to the person, including knives and hidden knives.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2013)

Guess it would be illegal to give chopsticks with a takeout order at a Chinese restaurant there.    >


----------



## CougarKing (8 Oct 2013)

Ahh yes, North Korea, always championing human rights whenever and wherever possible...  : : : :

Washington Post



> *North Korea calls Switzerland’s refusal to sell it ski lifts a ‘serious human rights abuse’*
> 
> North Korea, long pegged as perhaps the world's worst human rights abuser, accused Europe of committing "serious human rights abuse" for refusing to sell ski lifts to the Hermit Kingdom. That's perhaps the most revealing little moment in its breakneck effort to build ski resorts – one with real implications for how the outside world deals with North Korea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Oct 2013)

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!

Let me get this straight.

NK can starve its people to death to invest all its resources in the engineering and building of all sorts of advanced weapons systems, including ships, rockets and nuclear weapons, but they can't figure out how to build their own ski lift ???


----------



## medicineman (8 Oct 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> 
> NK can starve its people to death to invest all its resources in the engineering and building of all sorts of advanced weapons systems, including ships, rockets and nuclear weapons, but they can't figure out how to build their own ski lift ???



I'm sure they've stolen the plans already...just all their engineers are too busy doing all the aforementioned stuff to carry on.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2013)

Jim Bob Duggar Thinks America's in the Midst of 'A Baby Holocaust'

"Instead, it was the day for Duggar to specify that the true Nazis are pro-choice Americans"

More at link

Yeah, because we should all have 19 frigging children.....   :

Oh, and just to add, more of the Duggars' beliefs.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, because we should all have 19 frigging children.....   :


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2013)

Yep, that was in the comments under the (first?) story.   :nod:


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2013)

You just gotta wonder:

a) when do they find the time, and

b) at what point did sex lose its pleasurable aspect for them, and

c) at what point will they say that's enough.

 :facepalm:


----------



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2013)

:

I guess the boyfriend broke the 3rd rule of Fight Club: "Never bring a pillow to a water gun fight". 

From Yahoo News/Daily Buzz:



> *Florida woman arrested for squirting a water gun at her boyfriend*
> 
> *Squirting a water gun landed a Florida woman in jail after a strangely-gentle case of domestic violence during which her boyfriend reportedly hit her with a pillow.*
> Will Greenlee reported in his blog Off the Beat that police arrested 19-year-old Giovanna Borge on Sept. 27 and *charged her with battery after a fight with her boyfriend at an apartment in Port St. Lucie, Fla. Her boyfriend accused her of shouting and squirting him with a water gun.*
> ...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, and just to add, more of the Duggars' beliefs.


That link, the story and the ridiculous rantings of a leftist nut is the dumbest thing I've seen today.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> That link, the story and the ridiculous rantings of a leftist nut is the dumbest thing I've seen today.



Let me guess: You watch _19 Kids and Counting_.....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Oct 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Let me guess: You watch _19 Kids and Counting_.....


Not at all.  However that doesn't mean the blog link wasn't right out to lunch with the jibberish being spewed and the links provided to cult leanings.

I'm sure that if I posted a picture of my own daughter with her "Daddy's Little Girl" shirt on some nut could link that to her being oppressed by her conservative militaristic Father who doesn't want her to have a relationship with her Mother and is trying to force her into a certain mindset.  And if her hair was in pigtails it would be a sign of her creativity and free spirit being stifled and controlled.

Bunch of hogwash.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2013)

You're not parading your kids around on TV and making money off of them, are you?

They probably aren't a cult, but they are pretty extreme.  And some of the links from the original go right to the Duggar's own blogs.  So they're the ones that have put the information out there.  Someone probably used it for their psych thesis.   ;D


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2013)

NY dad deemed unfit for not taking son to McDonald's
Published November 08, 2013, New York Post
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/08/ny-dad-deemed-unfit-for-not-taking-son-to-mcdonald/?intcmp=latestnews

A Manhattan dad is not lovin’ McDonald’s right now.

Attorney David Schorr slapped a court-appointed shrink with a defamation lawsuit for telling the judge deciding a custody battle with his estranged wife that he was an unfit parent — for refusing to take his son to the fast food joint for dinner.

“You’d think it was sexual molestation,” Schorr, 43, told The Post Thursday. “I am just floored by it.”

Schorr says in his Manhattan Supreme Court suit that E. 97th Street psychiatrist Marilyn Schiller filed a report saying he was “wholly incapable of taking care of his son” and should be denied his weekend visitation over the greasy burger ban.

Schorr, a corporate attorney turned consultant with degrees from NYU and Oxford University, had planned to take his 4-year-old son to their usual restaurant, the Corner Café on Third Avenue, for his weekly Tuesday night visitation last week.

But the boy threw a temper tantrum and demanded McDonald’s. So he gave his son an ultimatum: dinner anywhere other than McDonald’s — or no dinner.

“The child, stubborn as a mule, chose the ‘no dinner’ option,” the disgruntled dad says in the suit.

“It was just a standoff. I’m kicking myself mightily,” Schorr said.

“I wish I had taken him to McDonalds, but you get nervous about rewarding bad behavior. I was concerned. I think it was a 1950s equivalent of sending your child to bed without dinner. That’s maybe the worst thing you can say about it,” he said.

Adding insult to injury, he said: “My wife immediately took him to McDonalds.”
end


----------



## Robert0288 (8 Nov 2013)

This is by FAR the dumbest thing I've seen in weeks.


> Man thinks he’s tougher than a bear, punches bear trap
> There are a lot of tough guys in the world, but none is as tough as a bear. I hope this guy learned his lesson. If not, he may be a candidate for a Darwin Award one day.



What boggles my mind is that no one tried to stop him at any point.  Anyways here is the video.  No blood.

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/11/05/man-thinks-hes-tougher-than-a-bear-punches-bear-trap-86617


----------



## Tank Troll (8 Nov 2013)

Had a lecture today that all personal had to attend no passes and no excuses. So I had to cancel a mission to attend this formation. It was on winter driving safety. Now normally I'm all about this, how ever the lecture was given to us buy the 2 Motor pool Sgt's, one is from Alabama and the other is from Mississippi. Then they followed it up with a vehicle towing video that they taped out in the motor pool and it looked like a Red Green episode with Red and Bill. They hooked up a chain from one vehicle to the other, once they got it through the D ring they proceed to wrap the chain around it's self before putting the chain hook on the chain. The chain was about 6 feet long, then they proceed to climb over and under the chain. the vehicle move of towing the other vehicle. when the front one stopped the back one almost ran in to it. If they had been going fast than a walk it would have. The next was showing how to hook up a tow bar. They jammed their fingers a couple of times on the various moving part. They couldn't get it extended, then when they did finally get it hooked on the Vehicle, one of them stood in the middle of it and held it up while the other guided the towing vehicle back. It took about 10 minutes and 16 tries to line the pintle up with the tow bar eyelet. This was all on video while they stood at the podium and narrated what was going on. 1 hour of my life I will never get back!!!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Had a lecture today that all personal had to attend no passes and no excuses. So I had to cancel a mission to attend this formation. It was on winter driving safety. Now normally I'm all about this, how ever the lecture was given to us buy the 2 Motor pool Sgt's, one is from Alabama and the other is from Mississippi. Then they followed it up with a vehicle towing video that they taped out in the motor pool and it looked like a Red Green episode with Red and Bill. They hooked up a chain from one vehicle to the other, once they got it through the D ring they proceed to wrap the chain around it's self before putting the chain hook on the chain. The chain was about 6 feet long, then they proceed to climb over and under the chain. the vehicle move of towing the other vehicle. when the front one stopped the back one almost ran in to it. If they had been going fast than a walk it would have. The next was showing how to hook up a tow bar. They jammed their fingers a couple of times on the various moving part. They couldn't get it extended, then when they did finally get it hooked on the Vehicle, one of them stood in the middle of it and held it up while the other guided the towing vehicle back. It took about 10 minutes and 16 tries to line the pintle up with the tow bar eyelet. This was all on video while they stood at the podium and narrated what was going on. 1 hour of my life I will never get back!!!



Next year you can take the video and use it as a Safety Lecture of "What Not to do".    >


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2013)

A FB post to someone who just received their CD:



> they should make medals for us army moms who stayed behind having babies and taking care of them while hubby was away



 :

_But_, she does go on to add:



> it would have to be something hilarious though... like a mama kangaroo and joey... with baby pink and baby blue ribbons lol



I _hope_ that indicates she was joking.


----------



## Tank Troll (8 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Next year you can take the video and use it as a Safety Lecture of "What Not to do".    >



Excellent point George! there might be some merit in that  :nod:


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2013)

> Had a lecture today that all personal had to attend no passes and no excuses. So I had to cancel a mission to attend this formation. It was on winter driving safety. Now normally I'm all about this, how ever the lecture was given to us buy the 2 Motor pool Sgt's, one is from Alabama and the other is from Mississippi.



Did anyone explain what winter was to them?


----------



## cupper (8 Nov 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Had a lecture today that all personal had to attend no passes and no excuses. So I had to cancel a mission to attend this formation. It was on winter driving safety. Now normally I'm all about this, how ever the lecture was given to us buy the 2 Motor pool Sgt's, one is from Alabama and the other is from Mississippi. Then they followed it up with a vehicle towing video that they taped out in the motor pool and it looked like a Red Green episode with Red and Bill. They hooked up a chain from one vehicle to the other, once they got it through the D ring they proceed to wrap the chain around it's self before putting the chain hook on the chain. The chain was about 6 feet long, then they proceed to climb over and under the chain. the vehicle move of towing the other vehicle. when the front one stopped the back one almost ran in to it. If they had been going fast than a walk it would have. The next was showing how to hook up a tow bar. They jammed their fingers a couple of times on the various moving part. They couldn't get it extended, then when they did finally get it hooked on the Vehicle, one of them stood in the middle of it and held it up while the other guided the towing vehicle back. It took about 10 minutes and 16 tries to line the pintle up with the tow bar eyelet. This was all on video while they stood at the podium and narrated what was going on. 1 hour of my life I will never get back!!!



Would have loved to have been there for that.

But then again, I may have already seen something similar, live and in person during a Husky familiarization one weekend in Gagetown many moons ago.

Day started out as just rain, but quicly the temps dropped and we had freezing rain. Someone ended up sliding the Husky into the ditch. The Reg Force duty recovery crew came out with a 113 ARV. Long story short, they broke a couple of tow cables from shock loading trying to get the Husky out of the ditch (would have thought that they would have figured it out when teh first one broke that it wasn't going to work).


----------



## pbi (10 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> ...But then again, I may have already seen something similar, live and in person during a Husky familiarization one weekend in Gagetown many moons ago...



Oh, can we tell old stupid stories too?

OK, here's one.

Years ago I was on an AMF(L) deployment in Norway. I was running the patrol competition, and as part of my duties I had to accompany each OC to the LD for his patrol to do a quick visual recce. This required driving the Iltis way in off the highway, down a very narrow track in the woods, built on top of the Norwegian muskeg. It was spring, so the ground wasn't frozen anymore.

So, of course, an OC's jeep slides off the track and gets stuck. The OC, his driver and I proceeded to push, pull, dig, fill, jack, shove in logs and rocks, etc for about two hours. We couldn't raise anybody on the radio, of course. By this time it was getting dark. I decided to walk out to the highway and hitch a ride to the camp, to bring back the wrecker.

I made my way in the growing dark, finally reaching the highway, where I was picked up by a carload of drunken Norwegian soldiers. They dropped me at the Canadian camp, and I rustled up the wrecker crew. We then headed back out to the site. The big wrecker narrowly made it down the twisting track. We reached the Iltis, and were in the process of putting a tow cable on when a local man appeared with two huge dogs. Where he came from in the middle of f****ing nowhere at night, I have no idea. Anyway, he was either drunk or quite disturbed, because he began screaming angrily at us in a mixture of Norwegian and English, apparently about damaging the muskeg.

He vanished after a bit, and the cable was secured. The wrecker operator decided to yank the Iltis out with a shock pull, instead of winching it. He climbed in, threw the wrecker in reverse, slid sideways, and proceeded to get the left side wheels of the wrecker stuck in the muck. As well, as he went back the rear edge of the left diesel tank (this was the old 5-ton with the running board fuel tanks) caught a big tree and tore halfway off, causing a diesel leak.

The Iltis was out, but the wrecker was in. We all pitched in once again, and finally the wrecker operator said he was ready to give it a go. He put it in reverse, all wheel, and  hammered it. The wrecker burst out of the mud and roared backwards down the narrow road. 

It immediately became clear that this was not a good course of action. The large vehicle, barreling backwards, missed a tight turn in the track, smashed through some small trees and pitched backwards into a deep  swamp. That was the end of the night's fun.

We eventually all got back to camp. The next day, the Norwegian engineer battalion sent out their biggest dozer, which made its way into the woods and eventually wrestled the wrecker out of the swamp.

Now, THAT was the dumbest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## GAP (16 Nov 2013)

Sweden orders fire alarms in hotel made of ice
November 15, 2013 FoxNews.com
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/11/15/fire-alarms-wont-cool-staff-spirit-at-sweden-ice-hotel/?intcmp=trending

If a reindeer-skin blanket should burst into flames at Sweden's famous Ice Hotel, guests can count on regulation fire alarms in addition to the built-in sprinkler system that would certainly kick in. 

The hotel is built from scratch every year from snow and giant blocks of ice in the small arctic town of Jukkasjarvi. But this year, installation included fire alarms.

Sweden’s National Housing Board couldn't have missed the irony when it ordered the luxury igloo to install alarms in the water-based structure to ensure the safety of guests.

"We were a little surprised when we found out," hotel spokeswoman Beatrice Karlsson told Swedish newspaper The Local. "But we do understand. Safety is a primary concern for us. There are indeed things that can catch fire, like the reindeer skins, the mattresses, and the pillows," Karlsson said.
more on link


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Nov 2013)

Some guys with their Saturday date.... Supper date!

ME
Monrovia, Liberia


----------



## Ownslice (16 Nov 2013)

Awesome


----------



## cupper (16 Nov 2013)

*Barton & Copeland: The Bible Says Soldiers Should Not Suffer From Guilt Or PTSD*

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/barton-copeland-bible-says-soldiers-should-not-suffer-guilt-or-ptsd



> On the Veteran's Day broadcast of the "Believer's Voice of Victory" program, Kenneth Copeland and David Barton cited a passage from the Book of Number to assert that soldiers should never suffer any guilt or PTSD after returning from battle because they are "esteemed and venerated" by God.
> 
> Reading from Numbers 32, Copeland said that soldiers are doing the work of God and, as such, "shall return and be guiltless before the Lord" meaning that they should never suffer from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.
> 
> ...



http://youtu.be/PsydbBedzFs


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Nov 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_6I089_mrE

Kim Kardashian getting screwed on a motorcycle by Kanye West.  Bet her dad would be proud.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_6I089_mrE
> 
> Kim Kardashian getting screwed on a motorcycle by Kanye West.  Bet her dad would be proud.



That is upwards to a minute of my life I'll never get back. Luckily, it's all I could watch. 

Here's a better shot  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2013)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/WeirdNews/2013/11/20/21282561.html

VANCOUVER — Doorknobs are being phased out in Vancouver.

The new building bylaw, to come into effect in March 2014, bans doorknobs in new homes, favouring the more accessible door handle instead.
The ban not only applies to municipal buildings such as Vancouver City Hall, where most of the treasured art deco style doorknobs will be removed, but extends to all new homes built within city limits.
The bylaw is not retroactive, so if residents won’t have to get rid of doorknobs they already have in their homes.
Vancouver Coun. Geoff Meggs said residents who want doorknobs in their new homes cannot install them.
"No, I don’t think so. They would be asked to put in an accessible doorknob,” Meggs said. “If they were really adamant I suppose they could go back later and retrofit them.

"I mean, the rules are there for a good reason. They’ve been looked at by contractors. They’ve been looked at by people with disabilities.”
The bylaw also requires all faucets have lever handles and regulates the width of hallways inside of all new homes built.

All new homes and condos will also be required to have plug-ins for electric cars, whether the homeowners have an electric car or not. It’s part of Vancouver’s Greenest City 2020 initiative — a push to be the most environmentally friendly city in the world by 2020.
A previous Vancouver building bylaw already banned full-bowl toilets and traditional wood-burning fireplaces in new homes and condos.

Vancouver is the only municipality in B.C. that has the authority to create its own bylaws to regulate the design and construction of buildings.


----------



## CBH99 (21 Nov 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/WeirdNews/2013/11/20/21282561.html
> 
> already banned full-bowl toilets and traditional wood-burning fireplaces in new homes and condos.




Since when did burning wood in a fireplace become less environmentally friendly than chemical or gas burning fireplaces?


----------



## nn1988 (21 Nov 2013)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Since when did burning wood in a fireplace become less environmentally friendly than chemical or gas burning fireplaces?



ಠ_ಠ

They are easier to use, controlled by an on/off shutoff valve.
When released to the outdoor, they yield less CO and other particulate matter emissions.
Home does not get ashes, smoke, bark chips and other mean residues that it would in juxtaposition to wood fire.
The compartments are sealed combustion units. As such, there would be almost a 0 percent chance of toxic combustion gases leaked into the home; room air or local air (oxygen) in the home would not be used.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Nov 2013)

What a dumbass.  :facepalm:



> Pictured: The 'Gangnam gunman' who killed two friends at a Yemeni wedding after losing control of his AK-47 while shooting celebratory shots into the air ONE-HANDEDTwo men were killed and two others injured in the incident
> 
> Video shows the gunman trying to fire powerful AK-47 with just one hand
> Immediately loses control and sprays bullets at nearby guests
> ...


----------



## marinemech (26 Nov 2013)

Today my co-worker got pissy, because he had to service 2 vehicle back to back, while i ran nearly non stop from 8-1230 and from 1-3, only stopping for a lunch, then my boss showed me some mercy. and i had the more interesting jobs too, cannot remember how many times i rapped my knuckles trying to do a tire changeover on a BMWs


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2013)

This post I saw on FB today: How I Gave My Son Autism

This woman blames ultrasounds, high-fructose corn syrup, various medications, a c-section, antibiotics, vaccines and fluoride.

 :


----------



## cupper (29 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This post I saw on FB today: How I Gave My Son Autism
> 
> This woman blames ultrasounds, high-fructose corn syrup, various medications, a c-section, antibiotics, vaccines and fluoride.
> 
> :



I'm surprised she didn't blame hubby for impregnating her, and her parents for giving birth to her. :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (29 Nov 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I'm surprised she didn't blame hubby for impregnating her, and her parents for giving birth to her. :facepalm:



Or the condom company for not preventing that birth.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Nov 2013)

:facepalm:

Yahoo article headline about a new game:

"Simulate the Black Friday experience with 'Waiting in Line 3D' "

The phrase "having too much time on their hands" now has an official game.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

I went to the mall today. 
Too much crap to describe. :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I went to the mall today.
> Too much crap to describe. :facepalm:


 :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2013)

This: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113133.0.html



			
				MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> What are these protocols? Also I thought you needed a degree for being an officer, now you must be a freemason? I was thinking about becoming an officer in the reserves some day since I am in university part time and work. I have a millionaire freemason uncle but I don't even know him, I have read a lot about the freemasons and I am not interested in joining them anymore.



 :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I went to the mall today.
> Too much crap to describe. :facepalm:



I will say the Victoria Secrets girls are qualified to work there. And the Appelt Jewellery store girls are pretty.....dazzling too.


----------



## dimsum (1 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I will say the Victoria Secrets girls are qualified to work there. And the Appelt Jewellery store girls are pretty.....dazzling too.



Winnipeg has a Victoria's Secret?  

Now I've heard everything.


----------



## brihard (1 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Winnipeg has a Victoria's Secret?
> 
> Now I've heard everything.



Well sure you're surprised. What part of 'secret' don't you understand?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Winnipeg has a Victoria's Secret?
> 
> Now I've heard everything.



Of course we do.

Just because the mall folk are mostly what I generously call "white trash" don't mean we ain't sofistikated.


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Well sure you're surprised. What part of 'secret' don't you understand?



An this is so much funnier after reading the WWIII thread.

Now where did I put the Screen Cleaner?


----------



## ComDvr13 (1 Dec 2013)

forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113133/post-1273445.html#msg1273445

Read this one!!! :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113133/post-1273445.html#msg1273445
> 
> Read this one!!! :facepalm:



Already posted here....



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/113133.0.html
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## ComDvr13 (1 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Already posted here....



Haha beat me to it! Unbelievable hey


----------



## CougarKing (9 Dec 2013)

Riiiiiiiiight.  : So I guess all those people getting lung cancer in Beijing is an advantage?  :



> *CHINA: Our Smog Is A Major Defensive Advantage On The Battlefield*
> 
> Yahoo Finance article


----------



## cupper (12 Dec 2013)

If there was any question that Glenn Greenwald was an a hole, this clarifies any confusion.

*Glenn Greenwald mocks Time magazine*

http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/12/glenn-greenwald-mocks-time-magazine-179426.html?hp=r11



> Glenn Greenwald, the journalist who broke the story of Edward Snowden's National Security Agency leaks earlier this year, mocked Time magazine for picking Pope Francis over Snowden for their "Person of the Year."
> 
> In an e-mail to Talking Points Memo and on Twitter, Greenwald called Time magazine "meaningless" and "cowards of the decade" for not choosing Snowden, whose revelations have been and continue to be a major news story that has shaken the government surveillance industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> If there was any question that Glenn Greenwald was an a hole, this clarifies any confusion.
> 
> *Glenn Greenwald mocks Time magazine*
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/12/glenn-greenwald-mocks-time-magazine-179426.html?hp=r11



Considering Time had Miley Cyrus on the list, I kind of agree with him.....


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Dec 2013)




----------



## Sadukar09 (12 Dec 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f23CPcTdY2M

Idiot cameraman.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2013)

Prof corrects minority students’ capitalization, is accused of racism

Racial tensions are inflamed at the University of California at Los Angeles following several incidents — most notably, one where a professor corrected the grammar, punctuation and capitalization in minority students’ assignments.

The act of correcting a black student was “micro-aggression,” according to the members of the student group “Call 2 Action: Graduate Students of Color,” which launched a sit-in during a subsequent meeting of the class.

“A hostile campus climate has been the norm for Students of Color in this class throughout the quarter as our epistemological and methodological commitments have been repeatedly questioned by our classmates and our instructor,” wrote the group in a statement to the college. “[The] barrage of questions by white colleagues and the grammar ‘lessons’ by the professor have contributed to a hostile class climate.”

More at link

And the dumbing down of future generations continues.....   :


----------



## dimsum (17 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Prof corrects minority students’ capitalization, is accused of racism
> 
> Racial tensions are inflamed at the University of California at Los Angeles following several incidents — most notably, one where a professor corrected the grammar, punctuation and capitalization in minority students’ assignments.
> 
> ...



Dammit.  I was expecting "The Onion" or "Duffelblog".  I weep for us all.   :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (17 Dec 2013)

Hey! Hey! They are entitled to their entitlements!!  :


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Dec 2013)

RADIORETARD and his musings about the PRes. :facepalm:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Dec 2013)

Pamela Anderson and Sam Simon for offering $1 million in cash to Canadian sealers so they will retire and end the hunt. This breaks down to $165 a person.......


Pamela Anderson, Simpsons' Sam Simon offer cash to sealers
22 Minutes star Mark Critch crashes event with offer to Anderson to 'give up acting'


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Dec 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Pamela Anderson, Simpsons' Sam Simon offer cash to sealers
> 22 Minutes star Mark Critch crashes event with offer to Anderson to 'give up acting'



You mean she can act....right?  ???


----------



## CougarKing (17 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You mean she can act....right?  ???



People's weren't really thinking of her acting ability when they watched her in the movie "Barbed Wire".  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Dec 2013)

Maybe just here  ???   ;D


----------



## CougarKing (18 Dec 2013)

When PC-ness has just gotten way out of hand: reminds me of that other headline where another, much younger, kid was accused of sexual harassment for kissing another kid in the cheek.

   :

Yahoo News




> *Why This Teen was Suspended for Hugging His Teacher*
> 
> 
> By Sarah B. Weir, Shine Senior Writer | Parenting – 22 hours ago
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2013)

Maybe not exactly dumb, but at the _very_ least "under-considered".  

What did they expect when they offered a free bus ride in exchange for a cookie?

YLE Finland


> *Coach-cookie promotion crumbles under heavy demand*
> 
> Matkahuolto’s Christmas promotion, which allowed passengers to use gingerbread biscuits instead of tickets on the company’s long-distance bus routes, has been overwhelmed by demand. Many would-be customers, clutching lovingly prepared ‘biscuit tickets’, have been left to make alternative travel arrangements after the gingerbread tickets ran out.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> When PC-ness has just gotten way out of hand: reminds me of that other headline where another, much younger, kid was accused of sexual harassment for kissing another kid in the cheek.



In both cases, they had been previously told their behaviour was inappropriate.  In the case of the six year old, labelling him a "sexual offender" was stupid.  In the case of the 17 year old, grabbing a female teacher from behind and _allegedly_ kissing her neck, I _would_ call that harassment.  I just think his punishment is too severe.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> In both cases, they had been previously told their behaviour was inappropriate ....  In the case of the 17 year old, grabbing a female teacher from behind and _allegedly_ kissing her neck, I _would_ call that harassment.  I just think his punishment is too severe.


Even _without_ the alleged kiss, if he was clearly told by the same individuals to keep his hands off in the past, I agree that it's completely _not_ on.  

As to the punishment, since we're only hearing from him and the mom in any level of detail, I wonder if previous incidents didn't contribute to the sentence.  There appears to be a touch of reading between the lines in this statement from the school district spokesperson:


> .... Hearing officers consider witness testimony, a review of the known facts, and a student's past disciplinary history — *including long-term suspensions that result in alternative school placement* — when determining consequences ....


Depending on the question I was asked, if I was a spokesperson outlining things that affect sentencing/sanctions, I would likely list several factors, not just one.

More "there's _loads_ more to this than we read here".


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2013)

Nice to know that kids are still stupid.  And so is this judgement.

Chinese cartoon producer blamed after kids burned

A Chinese court has ruled that the producer of a hit kids cartoon was partly to blame for the injuries suffered by two children when their friend tied them to a tree and set them on fire in an imitation of a scene from the show, state media reported.

Two brothers aged 7 and 4 from eastern Jiangsu province were badly burned in April by the actions of their 10-year-old friend who confessed he was copying a scene from "Xi Yangyang & Hui Tailang," which translates as "Pleasant Goat and Big Big Wolf," the official Xinhua News Agency said.

The 7-year-old suffered 80 percent burns to his body and his brother 40 percent.

The cartoon popular among children and adults features the wolf who hunts the goat and tries to prevent it from escaping, to no avail. Scenes have included the goat being plunged into boiling water and receiving electric shocks, and the wolf's wife regularly beats her husband over the head with a pan when he fails to bring the goat home for their dinner.

Xinhua said the legal guardians of the boy identified as Shun Shun, who set his friends alight, and the producer, Guangzhou-based Creative Power Entertaining Co., Ltd., are jointly responsible for the two brothers' injuries, according to the verdict of the court. Shun Shun's guardians will have to pay 60 percent of the injured brothers' compensation and the company will pay 15 percent. It didn't say who would pay the remainder.

More at link






 :


----------



## s2184 (21 Dec 2013)

Yesterday afternoon I was waiting at the Union Station Go Bus terminal to go to Stouffville.

Let me describe you the dumbest thing I experienced there while I was waiting at the terminal. 

People, who were to be boarded onto the specific bus were separated under two small shelters from the huge main shelter where majority of the crowd for different routes waited.

Our bus was to depart at 1.50 p.m. and around 1.40 it was raining & our bus was not yet arrived in the platform. All of us were comfortable waiting under two small shelters.

There was a new guy  :facepalm: arrived to our area and seriously looked at the Display information for the Stouffville bus & moved close to the platform where normally  Stouffville bus loads & unloads people & all of a sudden people  including me who were comfortable staying inside the two small shelters followed him like sheep and formed a line while it was raining. 

After a moment once we formed line while raining, I started realizing what I was doing and asked myself question, if it was worth becoming wet and staying in the line to just get a seat.  :-\

I asked a guy in front of me in the line about how difficult getting seats in this specific bus route and he had no idea as if it was worth waiting in the line for the bus while raining rather than comfortably staying inside the shelter. 

I asked a good looking lady behind me in the line the same question & she started laughing. 

I had decided not to be stupid & moved all the way back in the line and stayed comfortably under the main shelter. 

I saw a couple with their little kid waiting in the line. I was wondering why not the dad or mom stayed inside the shelter comfortably with their kid until the bus arrived and joined with the partner later to get seats. I was thinking if the kid was vulnerable getting sick just in case.  :

Our bus arrived around 1.45 pm and everybody loaded onto it in a hurry. Once the bus started moving I checked inside the bus and saw there were plenty and plenty of empty seats.  :facepalm:

I started to think about the new guy who arrived to our platform around 1.40 p.m & how he changed the situation.  ;D

In this busy world everyone including me is competing for everything without actually realizing what we are actually doing.  :facepalm:


----------



## Brandonfw (22 Dec 2013)

Yesterday, while I was working at the hospital, some guy set off his car alarm outside the emergency doors. He could not figure out how to turn it off, or if he did, it would not turn off.  :facepalm: He fiddled with it for at least around 30 minutes or so. He eventually gave up, and drove away down the road, with the car alarm going off still.... I couldn't help but laugh  ;D


----------



## dimsum (22 Dec 2013)

The beach volleyball court I play at (it's summer here) is located in a park within a community sports club.  The only ways in/out of that club are via lockable gates, which are normally open because there are weekend markets around the club and they use it for extra parking.  Normally, the organizers of the markets let us know to move our cars when they're about to lock the gates, so we don't get locked in.

You can already guess what happened yesterday.  Rough summary of what followed:

"Uh, hi there are 4 cars still in the carpark when you guys locked it"
"Really?  We told you guys."
"No you didn't.  We saw you looking at us, then walk away.  That was it."
"Oh, sorry.  Well can you get a hold of the groundskeeper?  I don't have his phone number but he'll be around."  
"Don't you have a key still?  Why don't you come unlock instead of having us try to find this guy while we're still stuck inside."
"Uh.....well ok.  I'll be 30 mins.  I need to sort some things out."

At 45 mins, the groundskeeper just happens to walk by and see us with our cars lined up ready to leave.  He lets us out.  No sign of the guy we called.


----------



## Brandonfw (22 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The beach volleyball court I play at (it's summer here) is located in a park within a community sports club.  The only ways in/out of that club are via lockable gates, which are normally open because there are weekend markets around the club and they use it for extra parking.  Normally, the organizers of the markets let us know to move our cars when they're about to lock the gates, so we don't get locked in.
> 
> You can already guess what happened yesterday.  Rough summary of what followed:
> 
> ...



Thats gotta suck....... IMO, I would make a complaint about the person who you were talking to.... But at least you got out


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2013)

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> > The beach volleyball court I play at (it's summer here) is located in a park.....
> 
> 
> Thats gotta suck....... IMO, I would make a complaint about the person who you were talking to.... But at least you got out



Yes, someone should get a stern talking-to.  Stuck down in Australia on exchange.....trapped in a park.....no ice to scrape -- _anywhere_!!

Yes Dimsum my friend, I'm feeling your pain.




Poor muffin   >


----------



## s2184 (23 Dec 2013)

We have had power outage in our area since around 2.30 a.m. yesterday.

Yesterday evening I left my apartment to get shelter in my cousin's house.

It was so weird to see how within short proximity people have different lives in the GTA. 

One side of the street people were fighting for lives without power and the other part of it Xmas gatherings and fun activities were taken place. 

One of my friends was not happy with me because I couldn't meet him in a party that was going on at the time, when I was running for a comfortable shelter.

I hope the power is restored for the all affected area as soon as possible. 

Look at this Toronto Hydro map ->>>


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2013)

UK policies on a whole seem to generate a lot of "dumbest thing you've seen today".  Here is another:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK




> Mail Online
> By Luke Salkeld
> 
> PUBLISHED: 09:51 GMT, 22 December 2013  | UPDATED: 01:21 GMT, 23 December 2013
> ...



More on LINK


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2013)

Sounds like 'Terms of Employment'. If you want the job, you follow the rules. Don't want to follow the Employer's policies, you don't work there.

No different than not wearing safety boots or glasses when it's company policy. Don't wear them? Don't work there.

No discrimination involved.

This is no different than Muslim cab drivers refusing to take a fare from a blind person because he has a seeing eye dog he wants to bring in the cab.

He takes the fare or loses his license.

It's not about religion, it's about doing the job, the way it was agreed on, when you got hired.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sounds like 'Terms of Employment'. If you want the job, you follow the rules. Don't want to follow the Employer's policies, you don't work there.



In this case it is ass backwards.  The employer is adjusting to Religious 'policies' of employees.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In this case it is ass backwards.  The employer is adjusting to Religious 'policies' of employees.



Normally, by the time they realize the inmates are running the asylum, it's too late.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2013)

I think it is too late for the UK.  We are not too far behind.


----------



## cupper (23 Dec 2013)

Well, the same has taken place in the US, but it's the Christian Conservatives who are stirring things up

When pharmacists can refuse to fill birth control because they believe it violates their religious beliefs, or when private companies can refuse employees certain medical benefits because the owner's religious beliefs don't allow for it, it all comes down to the question who's rights trump who's.

But can you imagine the poop tornado that would be created if a similar policy was put in place for Muslim employees at Walmart?


----------



## GAP (24 Dec 2013)

And now we have....a rain tax...

Flood of outrage over Maryland’s rain tax
http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/2940912280001/flood-of-outrage-over-marylands-rain-tax/?intcmp=obnetwork

really? This is not going to end well......


----------



## my72jeep (24 Dec 2013)

Sounds Like Ontario's Death tax.


----------



## GAP (24 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Sounds Like Ontario's Death tax.



yeah, but you only die once....how many times does it rain over the course of a year....


----------



## George Wallace (24 Dec 2013)

Is it based on the average rainfall in the State, or in each specific location, and who determines this?


----------



## GAP (24 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is it based on the average rainfall in the State, or in each specific location, and who determines this?



The local government comrades in the council determine the rate based on square footage of sheltered property.....the more sheltered the property (see parking lots) the higher the charge....


----------



## George Wallace (24 Dec 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> The local government comrades in the council determine the rate based on square footage of sheltered property.....the more sheltered the property (see parking lots) the higher the charge....


Still doesn't answer the question.  It may rain on one side of town, but not on other.  Why is the guy with no rain, perhaps a drought, be taxed the same as someone with rain?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Still doesn't answer the question.  Why is the guy with no rain, perhaps a drought, be taxed the same as someone with rain?



The right, and only, question is why are they being taxed on rain to begin with?

The answer is, "They shouldn't be".

I'm sure it'll come to Ontario, sooner than later though.

My New Year's resolution is to hunt down the Good Idea Faerie and terminate it with extreme prejudice.


----------



## my72jeep (24 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Still doesn't answer the question.  It may rain on one side of town, but not on other.  Why is the guy with no rain, perhaps a drought, be taxed the same as someone with rain?


could you see this tax in Washington  State or Vancover.
edit: Annual Precipitation  would tax you into the poor house.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> could you see this tax in Washington State or Vancouver.


Actually no; those places don't border on Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2013)

And they broke away from The Empire a couple of hundred years or so ago...why?


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Dec 2013)

Another case of governance by regulation rather than legislation, where the bureaucrats create the laws. To quote from the video "It started when the EPA passed a mandate..."


----------



## Journeyman (24 Dec 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Another case of governance by regulation rather than legislation, where the bureaucrats create the laws. To quote from the video "It started when the EPA passed a mandate..."


That was my initial thought as well; the un-elected have "decreed" and now everyone has to scramble to meet their diktat.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Dec 2013)

The new "Lone Ranger" movie.

Its a good thing it was free......thats two hours of my life I will never get back.


----------



## cupper (25 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Still doesn't answer the question.  It may rain on one side of town, but not on other.  Why is the guy with no rain, perhaps a drought, be taxed the same as someone with rain?



It is not the amount of rainfall that is being taxed, it is the amount of surface impervious to water infiltration that is being taxed. Specifically roofs, concrete decks, asphalt, all of which allow stormwater to run off rather than percolate back into ground.

It is easily calculated, and may already be done as part of building permitting during construction. Sizing of stormwater management systems uses the same methodology.

The mandate stems from Congress passing the Clean Water Act of 1972 and subsequent amendments during the 80's specifically targeting improvements of the state and quality of the Chesapeake Bay.

The only real issue in this teapot tempest is that the "fee" is being charged separately, rather than being hidden in one's property taxes, water bills, or other general taxes and bills they already pay.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Dec 2013)

McDonald's kills employee resource website amid criticism
'McResource' website reportedly discouraged workers from eating fast foo

 :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (31 Dec 2013)

This is one of the best responses to a big business assault on the little guy I've heard of in quite a while.

 :rofl:

*The Other 'F Word': Brewer Responds To Starbucks Over Beer Name*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/12/30/258427295/the-other-f-word-brewer-responds-to-starbucks-over-beer-name?utm_content=socialflow&utm_campaign=nprfacebook&utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook



> In general, getting a cease-and-desist letter from a big corporation isn't the mark of a good day. But after a brewery owner got a letter from a law firm representing Starbucks, he saw a chance to draw distinctions between the businesses — and to be funny.
> 
> The coffee company's bone of contention, Missouri brewer Jeff Britton was told in a Dec. 9 letter, was the use of the name "Frappicino" to describe a stout served at Exit 6 Brewery, a brewpub in a tidy strip mall in Cottleville, northwest of St. Louis.
> 
> ...



The full letter is included at the link. Well worth the read.

I wonder how many "F Word" brews he had while putting his response together. ;D


----------



## Brandonfw (31 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> This is one of the best responses to a big business assault on the little guy I've heard of in quite a while.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...



Bahahahaha, that is awesome!


----------



## cupper (2 Jan 2014)

Is it something in the water over there, or what? Seriously, you really can't make this up, and not have people back slowly away from you.

*Egypt’s latest terror suspect: The popular felt-and-yarn puppet Abla Fahita*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/egypts-latest-terror-suspect-the-popular-felt-and-yarn-puppet-abla-fahita/2014/01/02/ced0def6-73c3-11e3-9389-09ef9944065e_story.html?hpid=z4



> CAIRO — The Egyptian government’s crackdown on dissent has come to this: a terrorism probe focusing on a popular puppet.
> 
> Abla Fahita — a felt-and-yarn puppet who makes regular appearances on Egyptian television — went on the air Wednesday night to deny allegations that her lines in a recent commercial were veiled bomb threats and coded messages to the recently banned Muslim Brotherhood organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jan 2014)

The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.

The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2014)

I pondered posting this in the humour section first...  :facepalm:



> *The smog has become so thick in Beijing that the city's natural light-starved masses have begun flocking to huge digital commercial television screens across the city to observe virtual sunrises.*
> 
> 
> The futuristic screens installed in the Chinese capital usually advertize tourist destinations, but as the season's first wave of extremely dangerous smog hit - residents donned air masks and left their homes to watch the only place where the sun would hail over the horizon that morning.
> ...


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.
> 
> The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.



So far that is the dumbest thing I have _seen_ today, does he not know vultures do not fly at night?

ME


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.
> 
> The vultures fly high on a moonlit night.





			
				Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> So far that is the dumbest thing I have _seen_ today, does he not know vultures do not fly at night?
> 
> ME


I am fairly sure you are not familiar with Jim's reference.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2014)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> So far that is the dumbest thing I have _seen_ today, does he not know vultures do not fly at night?
> 
> ME



Read your history sonny jim. Coded messages such as this were broadcast by the BBC that signalled agents in France in WWII to take what action they were ordered to. Usually there were many messages such as "Uncle Joe and Aunt Betty had a good night out last night" among others that may mean nothing, or it could be a signal to a particular agent or group of agents to take the action he/she/they were ordered to.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Coded messages such as this were broadcast by the BBC that signalled agents in France in WWII to take what action they were ordered to.



Coded messages were also broadcast by the BBC as warnings, given as one of the conditions of the continued bombing of French railway centres, to give civilians living near such targets a chance to get clear of the area.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Jan 2014)

Sounds like somebody needs to watch The Longest Day.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody needs to watch The Longest Day.



Bob and Joe went dancing last night.

Bob and Joe went dancing last night.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2014)

There is fire at the travel agency

There is fire at the travel agency


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2014)

The Smoking Nun had a bad habit.

The Smoking Nun had a bad habit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jan 2014)

John has a long moustache

John has a long moustache

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2014)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> The Smoking Nun had a bad habit.
> 
> The Smoking Nun had a bad habit.



Well played sir....


----------



## Dissident (21 Jan 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/zO2U2Ux.jpg


----------



## medicineman (23 Jan 2014)

Saw some business dweeb driving a bicycle down St James in Winnipeg on Tuesday night, over a very shoddily ploughed road, with a brief case in one hand and a handle bar in the other...and wobbling dangerously all over both lanes.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it illegal in most places to be driving a bike during times of snow accumulation??!!

This dude should be in the Darwin Thread...


----------



## Lightguns (23 Jan 2014)

Some big cities allow bikes in winter but regulate the type of tire to be used as well as the usual safety gear.  Many do not regulate it.  DND only regulates bikes on base in the winter because the base is a workplace and you can get away with claiming benefits if you hurt yourself on a bike in the winter if you work on base.


----------



## medicineman (23 Jan 2014)

It's plain retarded and unsafe, regardless.  Besides, the Highway Traffic Act does apply to cyclists - they have to drive safely as much as you or I do in our cars and trucks, and more so in fact, since they have no exterior armour around them.  I guess to cap it off - he had no helmet on.  Oh well...

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jan 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Saw some business dweeb driving a bicycle down St James in Winnipeg on Tuesday night, over a very shoddily ploughed road, with a brief case in one hand and a handle bar in the other...and wobbling dangerously all over both lanes.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it illegal in most places to be driving a bike during times of snow accumulation??!!
> 
> This dude should be in the Darwin Thread...



Winnipeg is full of morons who think they should bike everyplace and have the run of the road. They constantly break laws then ***** and whine that they get no respect.

The bicycle has a fat bumper.

The bicycle has a fat bumper.


----------



## medicineman (24 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Winnipeg is full of morons who think they should bike everyplace and have the run of the road. They constantly break laws then ***** and whine that they get no respect.
> 
> The bicycle has a fat bumper.
> 
> The bicycle has a fat bumper.



Shouldn't that be "The bicycle has a fat WANKER" instead?

 ;D


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jan 2014)

Digital camouflage scheme applied to an F-18. It seems designed to blind enemy pilots (no word on if the plane's pilot is subject to epileptic seizures):


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jan 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be "The bicycle has a fat WANKER" instead?
> 
> ;D




And WANKERS galore.....


----------



## blackberet17 (4 Feb 2014)

My fave:

Daphné à Monique: Il y a le feu à l'agence de voyage. Inutile de s'y rendre.

Daphné à Monique: Il y a le feu à l'agence de voyage. Inutile de s'y rendre.

Just let 'er burn, boys.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Feb 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> My fave:
> 
> Daphné à Monique: Il y a le feu à l'agence de voyage. Inutile de s'y rendre.
> 
> ...




Ummmm...the eagle flies high in the noonday sun?

Or Daphne and Monique are having a discreet.......


----------



## cupper (5 Feb 2014)

*Parent of dying boy has to prove her son can’t take standardized test*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2014/02/04/parent-of-dying-boy-has-to-prove-her-son-cant-take-standardized-test/?hpid=z5



> Andrea Rediske’s 11-year-old son Ethan, is dying. Last year, Ethan, who was born with brain damage, has cerebral palsy and is blind, was forced to take a version of the Florida Comprehensive Assessment Test over the space of two weeks because the state of Florida required that every student take one.
> 
> Ethan wasn’t the only brain-damaged child in Florida to be forced to take a standardized test; I have written in the past about Michael, another Florida boy who was born with only a brain stem — not a brain — and can’t tell the difference between an apple and an orange, but was also forced to take a version of the FCAT. (See here, here and here.) And there are many others, in Florida and across the country as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Feb 2014)

Mor*ns. Reminds me of that report of those Iraqi soldiers who tried to surrender to a US UAV/RPV during the aftermath of Operation Desert Storm.

Or those angry protestors in Pakistan who threw stones at a local KFC branch in the mass anger that gripped the Islamic world after that Danish cartoonist drew their prophet.  :



> *Angry Afghan Villagers stoning wreck of U.S. Predator Drone*
> 
> (theaviationist.com)
> Jan 31 2014
> ...


----------



## Loachman (5 Feb 2014)

A different bunch burned one of the Sperwers that I signed out and didn't sign back in.


----------



## CougarKing (7 Feb 2014)

The Taliban believe they've captured one of the US military's "top dogs" since apparently it's got a colonel's insignia.    : : 

 :facepalm:



> Military.com Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (20 Mar 2014)

:facepalm:



> *9-Year-Old's 'My Little Pony' Backpack Banned by School*
> 
> By ABC News
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (20 Mar 2014)

This is how Bronies get started.


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Mar 2014)

Fresh off the HeadNovel...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (27 Mar 2014)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Fresh off the HeadNovel...



Seriously?


----------



## blackberet17 (11 Apr 2014)

Where to start...

Two Mondays ago, my girlfriend and I woke to the smell of furnace oil, at about 0635. As we got up and dressed, we heard a door slam, which was our next door neighbour's screen door slamming closed (0640). We thought that was odd, he never left the house until almost 0900 usually. I went down to the basement, as the smell got stronger, and saw furnace fuel on the clay basement floor. Peeked around the furnace, and saw a portion of the basement hall collapsed inwards, by the furnace oil tanks.

I ran upstairs, shut off the furnace switch on the way, txt'd the landlord (0650), changed slippers for rubber boots, and ran back to the basement. Closer inspection revealed the collapsing wall, a mix of sandstone and brick (100+ yo house), had hit the oil tanks, causing a break somewhere I couldn't see, allowing fuel to gush out. I ran back upstairs, and started looking for anything I could use to plug the hole, shutting off the furnace emergency switch on the way, and sent the landlord a sitrep (0700).

Not finding anything I could use (the hose is about a quarter of an inch round), I ran back downstairs to see if the tanks had shutoff valves. By moving some of the rubble, I found one shutoff valve, which stopped fuel running from tank #2...but I could still hear it running. By moving more rubble, I got to the valve for tank#1, which was closest to the collapsed wall. That stopped all flow of fuel. Essentially, the collapsing wall had knocked off the fuel lines at the tanks, thankfully on _this_ side of the shutoffs.

After making sure there was no further fuel leak, and no electrical running into or around the spill, I ran back upstairs, sent the landlord another sitrep (0713), then the girlfriend and I started packing clothes and stuff quickly. By 0720, the landlord had arrived, mentioning he'd just heard from the neighbour as he was pulling up.

Then the fun started, as the provincial department of the environment arrived, then a cleanup crew to suck up the fuel from the floor, then a construction crew...

By 1030, we were out of the house, and trying to sort ourselves out - places to stay, something to eat, civilian employers, etc.

Two days later, we run into the neighbour while at the house (it's an old house turned duplex at some point) to check on things. We're chatting, figuring out timelines, where we've each ended up considering the environmental disaster now beneath us. I ask our neighbour, a quiet man in his mid to late thirties or early forties, if he heard anything the morning of the collapse. He tells us he was asleep on his couch that morning, which was right above the section of wall that collapsed, and heard everything, felt it through the couch, it's what woke him up.

We didn't hear anything, our bedroom was on the second floor, opposite side of the house.

I'm trying to keep a straight face as the neighbour continues his tale, adding when he smelled the furnace oil, he ran upstairs, showered, packed a few belongings, and...then...left...slamming his doors shut as he went...up the street...and...away...

So, aside from our awesome neighbourly neighbour, the story gets better!

The first construction crew was removing contaminated soil (estimate of 60-80L of furnace oil leaked out) all the first week, by hand and using buckets.  They were pretty confident they got most of it, but not without some work: the furnace was disconnected, dismantled and moved, ditto the furnace oil tanks, and a large hole made to ground level where the wall collapsed so they could remove the soil to the outside. The oil company was called to have an alternate line run and heat source set up, to keep pipes from freezing, then cancelled because the weather was warming up, so it was all disconnected anyway.

There are support beams and jack posts inside, and plywood sheets to cover the hole at ground level, traffic markers and a large waste disposal bin outside, next to that side of the house. A halt was called for the weekend, so the landlord could work out the next steps with contractors, DoE, etc.

Sometime on Monday or Tuesday of this week, so a week into this whole adventure, the oil company shows up, for _automatic delivery_...the guy starts pumping furnace oil...into a basement with no tanks...another 60L later...

...digging recommences...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2014)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Sometime on Monday or Tuesday of this week, so a week into this whole adventure, the oil company shows up, for _automatic delivery_...the guy starts pumping furnace oil...into a basement with no tanks...another 60L later...
> 
> ...digging recommences...



Sounds like the guy who delivered Fuel to CFB Greenwood a few years back..... >


----------



## Griffon (15 May 2014)

THIS; apparently it was the "order of dress" for a mess dinner last week.  To all people in a position to influence these decisions: Please, for the love of all things good in this world, do all you can to stop this from EVER happening again.  It's an embarrassment to the Air Force.

 Somebody needs to round up all the GIF's and lock them up.


----------



## Transporter (15 May 2014)

Complete with fauxhawk, cell phone in hand and a shaka...  :facepalm:


----------



## Cbbmtt (22 May 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> THIS; apparently it was the "order of dress" for a mess dinner last week.  To all people in a position to influence these decisions: Please, for the love of all things good in this world, do all you can to stop this from EVER happening again.  It's an embarrassment to the Air Force.
> 
> Somebody needs to round up all the GIF's and lock them up.



GO GO COMOX!


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2640423/Jihad-declared-Cadbury-Malaysian-Muslims-upset-confectionery-giant-two-batches-chocolate-ended-pork-DNA.html



> Jihad declared on Cadbury: Malaysian Muslims upset with confectionery giant after two batches of chocolate ended up with pork DNA
> 
> 
> *Muslim groups in Malaysia call for holy war against chocolate maker
> ...




More on LINK


Now I wonder how porcine DNA could get into a dairy and cocoa product?   :dunno:


----------



## Journeyman (27 May 2014)

> Ukraine's New President Faces Myriad Challenges
> 
> May 27, 2014 | 1536 GMT



 Really?  Who'd have guessed.  :facepalm:


----------



## CougarKing (29 May 2014)

WTF?



> *Chinese Elderly commit suicide to avoid coffin ban*
> 
> From the AFP via the West Australian news site
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2014)

Someone calling high school dress codes "systematically enforced oppression"....    :


----------



## Journeyman (4 Jun 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Someone calling high school dress codes "systematically enforced oppression"....    :


NDP voters in the making; never actually seen a callus or a blister themselves, but they _*know*_ that anyone actually working must be oppressed.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Jun 2014)

:facepalm:

MSN Video: Gwyneth Paltrow believes "water has feelings"


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2014)

Gwyneth just needs to shut up.  Now.   :


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> MSN Video: Gwyneth Paltrow believes "water has feelings"



Are you of frickin kidding me?  :facepalm:

What a frickin loser......


----------



## NorthWinds (6 Jun 2014)

S.M.A Just won the thread. 

It's over. We're done here.

I'm out.  :


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2014)

I can just see Brad hanging out with Angie and their kids saying "Whew, I really dodged a bullet there."   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I can just see Brad hanging out with Angie and their kids saying "Whew, I really dodged a bullet there."   :nod:


He was with Jennifer Aniston, I don't remember him with Gwenith Paltrow.   :dunno:


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He was with Jennifer Aniston, I don't remember him with Gwenith Paltrow.   :dunno:



She and Brad dated from 1994-1997 and were engaged but she called it off saying she wasn't ready for marriage and was "such a mess" during that time in her life.  Guess the mess has gotten worse over the years....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2589395/Gwyneth-Paltrows-love-life-years-Brad-Pitt-Ben-Affleck.html


----------



## GAP (6 Jun 2014)

She had better have some secret powers, cause I don't think she has much else going for her, other than availability..... :


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2014)

Perhaps she wasn't clear on what water she has control over......Only that which makes up the human body......But then again, she is a blonde..... ;D


----------



## cupper (6 Jun 2014)

I loved the quote from the Physicist "Here in Nebraska we believe in having an open mind, but not so open that your brains fall out." :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jun 2014)

Any publicity iss good publicity. Now she's back front and centre. She's obviously not worried about how stupid she sounds. It's all about the ratings folks.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jun 2014)

Full story and photos at link below.   :facepalm:



> Charging head-long into battle! The experimental 'bayonet hat' that would have allowed British First World War soldiers to attack the enemy with their heads
> 
> Hat with six inch blade on top was brainchild of British solicitor Philip Baker
> Soldiers could have used it to attack enemy by charging head first at them
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Full story and photos at link below.   :facepalm:



I tend to look at The Daily Mail as nothing more than a tabloid, along the lines of The National Enquirer.

And they really need to learn to condense their headlines.  Case in point: Teenage father-to-be died when he tripped over a shoe onto his freestanding sunbed and a piece of glass bulb pierced his throat   :   The URL link is shorter than the headline.  Of course, at least now I don't have to read the article....


----------



## GAP (10 Jun 2014)

and the best part.......the articles come with pictures, so you really don't need to read the article....


----------



## Heraske (13 Jun 2014)

> No...more tickets means more govt funding. Meaning more of our money goes to private pockets. More money in the system wouldve already worked if it was meant to. More tickets doesnt do jack, obviously the more facist weve become the shittier overall quality.



From the famous Facebook!


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jun 2014)

An overpaid, former athlete and sports pundit compares playing for a national soccer team to serving in the British military. Talk about disrespectful...

Yahoo Sports



> *Ian Wright suggests bizarre punishment for players who do not want to represent England*
> By Ryan Bailey | Dirty Tackle – 10 hours ago
> 
> (...EDITED)
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2014)

Failed bid for med school no basis for suit: judge

She dreamed of becoming a doctor. But when a Winnipeg woman wasn't accepted into the faculty of medicine, she tried to sue the University of Manitoba and the provincial government.

Led by her father, a lawyer, the pair has spent the past few years fighting what they say is an unfair admissions process that breached her charter rights by denying entry into a program she was "entitled" to.

Now a judge has stepped in. In a strongly worded decision, he took aim at what is being described as a "frivolous, vexatious and absolute abuse of process" that has tied up countless resources, has no basis in law and resembles the type of litigation often seen in the United States, but rarely filed in Canada.

"That she did not get into medical school at this university is unfortunate for her and disappointing to her parents. Regrettably, setbacks and denied aspirations are a part of life," said Queen's Bench Justice Chris Martin. "Yet, to confront this through a lawsuit with the attendant substantial expenditure of time, effort and money to the specific defendants, as well as to the plaintiff herself, and to the administration of justice generally, is remarkable."

More at link

This is what happens when games are played but no score is kept and everyone gets a ribbon just for participating.

 :


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jun 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Regrettably, setbacks and denied aspirations are a part of life



 Maybe that one line should be stickied in the Recruiting threads.....although I suspect that "regrettably" and "aspirations" have too many syllables.


Plus many will figure that "aspirations" has something to do with taking Aspirins.


----------



## medicineman (25 Jun 2014)

I was just about to post this in here - I woke up to that on my morning electronic Medical Post today...actually brightened my day up.  Was going to say something unkind about the dad being a lawyer because he couldn't get into medical school himself (which may actually be the reason he decided to take a second run at things), but I'd likely get sued too.  My question to the daughter would be why did she apply to only one medical school if she was so Hell bent on being a doctor in the first place?  Second would be why she didn't figure out what the real problem was, correct it and try again, instead of clinging to the thin hope that a judge might think she should have been chosen instead of someone else?

MM


----------



## dimsum (25 Jun 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe that one line should be stickied in the Recruiting threads.....although I suspect that "regrettably" and "aspirations" have too many syllables.
> 
> 
> Plus many will figure that "aspirations" has something to do with taking Aspirins.



I can't wait to see the first lawsuit against the CAF and CFRG for rejecting someone who thinks s/he is "entitled" to join as their preferred trade (or at all).


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2014)

There is something about penes as evidence in legal cases in Manassas. First Lorena Bobbit, now this. 

*Manassas police won't serve warrant seeking photo of teen's penis*

http://www.insidenova.com/headlines/updated-manassas-police-won-t-serve-warrant-seeking-photo-of/article_cb7c487e-07bd-11e4-bcd3-0019bb2963f4.html



> Manassas police on Thursday afternoon said they will not serve a search warrant that would have ordered a photo of a city teen's aroused penis as part of a “sexting” investigation.
> 
> City police Lt. Brian Larkin said the warrant, which garnered national news coverage, won't go forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## my72jeep (10 Jul 2014)

I don't think this will pan out, as I have learned a penis looks different to every person depending how desperate they are.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jul 2014)

Who would have thought that Steven Spielberg was in real life, a gun crazy hunter of innocent animals. Can't wait to see what happens when PETA finds out.


----------



## cupper (10 Jul 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Who would have thought that Steven Spielberg was in real life, a gun crazy hunter of innocent animals. Can't wait to see what happens when PETA finds out.



 :facepalm: You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Who would have thought that Steven Spielberg was in real life, a gun crazy hunter of innocent animals. Can't wait to see what happens when PETA finds out.





			
				cupper said:
			
		

> :facepalm: You can't fix stupid.



That bubble that these people live in seems to get proportionally larger with every class that graduates from a university.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2014)

Starting a second account here (against the rules) and using the same signature (which is your real name)....   :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2014)

Muslim Nurses Complain Washing Hands Before Medical Procedures ‘Compromises Modesty’

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Famericanoverlook.com%2Foutrageous-muslim-nurses-complain-washing-hands-before-medical-procedures-compromises-modesty&ei=e__GU4CVN4qkyASR0oLADA&usg=AFQjCNFLiA7JynqxJVr7m6FrAbrGp9s39Q

http://www.faithfreedom.org/muslim-nurses-complain-washing-hands-before-medical-procedures-compromises-modesty/

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC4QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgopthedailydose.com%2F2014%2F01%2F23%2Foutrageous-muslim-nurses-complain-washing-hands-medical-procedures-compromises-modesty%2F&ei=e__GU4CVN4qkyASR0oLADA&usg=AFQjCNGavKvZ_gHPdeVDBuQkZtQlJ714Vw

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDsQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.eutimes.net%2F2010%2F04%2Fuk-allows-muslim-nurses-to-not-wash-to-protect-their-modesty%2F&ei=e__GU4CVN4qkyASR0oLADA&usg=AFQjCNFROxWXwXN1m0V25VgPhvxpdrAn4w

http://www.mrconservative.com/2014/01/30299-muslim-nurses-no-longer-required-to-wash-hands-before-medical-procedures/



> Newest Laws in the UK have stated that Muslim nurses are no longer required to wash their hands before procedures. Muslim nurses claim that it compromises their modesty–if that’s the case, don’t work in the hospital then.
> 
> Anyways, health officials have acknowledged the, “danger of microbes and death.” They are instead supplementing this concern mandating the, “less sanitary option of wearing disposable plastic over-sleeves.”



The UK is allowing Sharia Law to creep in.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2014)

This guy makes tin-foil hat wearing conspiracy theorists seem almost normal: http://wellaware1.com/


----------



## medicineman (17 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Muslim Nurses Complain Washing Hands Before Medical Procedures ‘Compromises Modesty’



Easy cure - revoke their licenses.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2014)

Somehow the Driver Failed to See the Irony in This  























 :facepalm:

I can't believe how obtuse some people are.  Is it deliberate?


----------



## cupper (24 Jul 2014)

Although this is typical boilerplate in personal injury lawsuits, it still makes you go WTF!  :facepalm:

*Grandparents allege L.A. Kings ruined their sex life in lawsuit: report*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/grandparents-allege-l-a--kings-ruined-their-sex-life-in-lawsuit--report-182430064.html



> The LA Kings have been on a roll of late, with two Stanley Cups in the last three seasons (and two in the last two full seasons, if you want to make it seem even better while simultaneously disrespecting the Chicago Blackhawks).
> 
> But that roll stops now. The Kings are reportedly being sued by two grandparents for ruining their sex life. Cut that out, Kings, and for shame!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zulopol (24 Jul 2014)

*Coffee cup*









 :rofl:
If you are interested to buy one : http://www.amazon.com/Big-Mouth-Toys-Toilet-Mug/dp/B002SQG4TU/ref=pd_sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DEWS7PEQNBBN4BPTQRE


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2014)

Besides the funeral where they forgot to take off the suicide vest this has to be the dumbest thing that I saw today:

Commonwealth Games Scottie dogs 'disrespectful to Muslims'



> By Lim Ling Fong, Kuala Lumpur3:58PM BST 28 Jul 2014
> 
> Malaysian politicians and religious leaders have attacked the use of Scottie dogs during the Commonwealth Games opening ceremony, claiming it was disrespectful to Muslims.
> 
> ...



So?  If dogs are unclean, why are they often on the menu of so many of these South East Asian Muslim countries' restaurants?

A Jihad on dogs.  What next?  Goats?


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A Jihad on dogs.  What next?  Goats?



Only where infidelity is an issue.


----------



## cupper (28 Jul 2014)

Just be frickin' glad they didn't go with sheep.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Besides the funeral where they forgot to take off the suicide vest this has to be the dumbest thing that I saw today:
> 
> Commonwealth Games Scottie dogs 'disrespectful to Muslims'
> 
> ...



Some mid level politician....preferably a Scot...should tell these losers to "go f:$k yourselves.....pi$$ off "


----------



## cupper (30 Jul 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Some mid level politician....preferably a Scot...should tell these losers to "go f:$k yourselves.....pi$$ off "



I say Sean Connery while doing his best Malay accent.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2014)

"We can make you Army strong... smart on the other hand... "


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Aug 2014)

This could potentially go in the Darwin Awards thread too...

Fire challenge trend growing on social media

A Texas fire department is warning parents about a disturbing new trend -- teens dousing themselves in rubbing alcohol, lighting themselves on fire and posting it on social media. It's called the Fire Challenge.

More at link

 :facepalm:

Fire Challenge - Videos


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2014)

I must say that that beats my seeing an overweight couple and their overweight children in the Health Food isle at Canadian SuperStore, not buying food for themselves, but stocking up on tins of Health Food for their dog.


----------



## Teager (1 Aug 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I must say that that beats my seeing an overweight couple and their overweight children in the Health Food isle at Canadian SuperStore, not buying food for themselves, but stocking up on tins of Health Food for their dog.



I wonder if they have tried walking the dog?


----------



## cupper (1 Aug 2014)

Teager said:
			
		

> I wonder if they have tried walking the dog?



My guess would be no.


----------



## a_majoor (2 Aug 2014)

Reality and hoaxing bleeding together around the edges:

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/theanchoress/2014/08/01/okay-civilization-is-over-drop-mic-go-home-wait-for-the-end/



> *UPDATE: Okay, Civilization is Not Over; Satire Got Me…Or DID It?*
> August 1, 2014 by Elizabeth Scalia
> stupid fire
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (4 Aug 2014)

We must do everything we can to keep that Gay Agenda in check.  :facepalm:

*Blogger claims school fired him for post about homophones*
A Utah social media specialist says a Language Center believed that writing about words that sound the same but are spelled differently associated the school with a gay agenda.

http://www.cnet.com/news/blogger-claims-school-fired-him-for-post-about-homophones/



> Tim Torkildson insists that, funnily enough, the language school he used to work for minded his language to an absurd degree.
> 
> Torkildson's role was as a social media specialist. He blogged about fascinating language matters such as when to split your infinitive or leave it clenched, and where to use a colon or keep it from public view.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (6 Aug 2014)

:facepalm: A "Army vs. Marines" argument turns personal and fatal this time...



> *Man killed in argument over military branches*
> Aug. 5, 2014 - 01:56PM   |
> 
> BILLINGS, MONT. — A Montana man who faces a deliberate homicide charge for slashing another man's throat told police they were arguing over which branch of the United States military was better, the Army or the Marines, Yellowstone County prosecutors said.
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Aug 2014)

I would emphatically say yes, it is!

Is arresting mom who let son walk to park an overreaction?


----------



## CougarKing (19 Aug 2014)

The owner of the shopping mall who had these extra-large "women's only parking spaces" made probably wasn't aware they would have created an outrage. Since these parking spaces imply that he thinks women can't drive. :facepalm:

Yahoo Finance video link: "Women's only parking spaces sparks outrage in China"


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Aug 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> The owner of the shopping mall who had these extra-large "women's only parking spaces" made probably wasn't aware they would have created an outrage. Since these parking spaces imply that he thinks women can't drive. :facepalm:
> 
> Yahoo Finance video link: "Women's only parking spaces sparks outrage in China"



And here I thought the parking spaces were for extra large women.....  :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (19 Aug 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And here I thought the parking spaces were for extra large women.....  :facepalm:



that too!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2014)

If you are going to display the bodies of those killed in Gaza, ensure that the bodies don't move:

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/08/18/gaza-corpses-caught-moving-when-they-dont-know-the-cameras-are-on-them/


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Aug 2014)

That's soooooo Monty Python.  "I'm not dead yet.  I'm feeling much better...."  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs


----------



## cupper (20 Aug 2014)

I recall hearing something similar happening in the same region about 2000 years ago.

Must be something in the water. ;D


----------



## Marchog (20 Aug 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That's soooooo Monty Python.  "I'm not dead yet.  I'm feeling much better...."  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs


'Cept done deliberately, you give them too much credit.   ;D


> I recall hearing something similar happening in the same region about 2000 years ago.
> 
> Must be something in the water.


Roman executioners were pretty good at making people dead. Those mysterious ethereal Israeli missiles could take a few tips from them, it would appear...


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Aug 2014)

Who in their right mind lets their kid try a full auto Uzi at 9 years old.   



> Arizona gun instructor dead after 9-year-old accidentally shoots him
> 
> Authorities said the girl was at the shooting range with her parents
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (27 Aug 2014)

Parents let their children participate in all sorts of hazardous activities.

Ranges are among the safest places on the planet. A lot of effort is expended to ensure that. Regardless, safety cannot be guaranteed. Nor can it be guaranteed anywhere else.

Statistically, the most dangerous aspect of such shooting activities is the drive to and from the range. Who in their right mind would let a kid be a passenger in a car?

More kids drown in backyard pools than die in firearms accidents. Who in their right mind would let a kid near a backyard pool?

Society considers drowning and mangling inside of a crushed car to be more acceptable, however, because swimming and driving (and snowmobiling, and skiing, and a host of other hazardous activities ) regarded as more "normal". Regardless of the relative hazard, those dangerous things are never questioned.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2014)

I would suspect that one or more of the safeties on the UZI were 'modified/tampered with'.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Aug 2014)

"Ronald Scott, a Phoenix-based firearms safety expert, said most shooting ranges have an age limit and strict safety rules when teaching children to shoot. He said instructors usually have their hands on guns when children are firing high-powered weapons.
"You can't give a 9-year-old an Uzi and expect her to control it," Scott said."

In my experience, the part in yellow applies to all ages and all situations in at a range, not just when teaching.

At the clubs I attended, you should see how fast you lost your shooting privileges if you broke any of the safety rules.


----------



## Rocky Mountains (27 Aug 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> "Ronald Scott, a Phoenix-based firearms safety expert, said instructors usually have their hands on guns when children are firing high-powered weapons. You can't give a 9-year-old an Uzi and expect her to control it," Scott said."



A hand on the gun would mean the instructor would be alive today.  While a 9 year old girl should be able to handle an Uzi's recoil, she would have no appreciation of what was actually coming.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I would suspect that one or more of the safeties on the UZI were 'modified/tampered with'.


Based on......?   

If she was in the bay and in the process of firing, the selector switch likely wasn't on 'safe.'  Holding the weapon to fire, obviously the pistol grip safety was depressed. Those are the only two safeties I've seen on an Uzi.


----------



## theforcewithin (27 Aug 2014)

Rocky Mountains said:
			
		

> A hand on the gun would mean the instructor would be alive today.  While a 9 year old girl should be able to handle an Uzi's recoil, she would have no appreciation of what was actually coming.



Agreed regarding a hand on the gun.

The video cuts off from where the gun slipped from the girl's grip and pointed towards the instructor. He was supporting her back with his right hand and her elbows with his left...

Lesson learned for everyone. Poor kid, though.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Based on......?
> 
> If she was in the bay and in the process of firing, the selector switch likely wasn't on 'safe.'  Holding the weapon to fire, obviously the pistol grip safety was depressed. Those are the only two safeties I've seen on an Uzi.



I was wondering about the pistol grip safety, as it takes a bit of pressure, and wondering if she would have had that size of hand and strength to keep it depressed.


----------



## Transporter (27 Aug 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Parents let their children participate in all sorts of hazardous activities.
> 
> Ranges are among the safest places on the planet. A lot of effort is expended to ensure that. Regardless, safety cannot be guaranteed. Nor can it be guaranteed anywhere else.
> 
> ...



Well there you have it. I guess it is ok to let a nine-year-old shoot an Uzi afterall... stand-down everyone.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Aug 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Parents let their children participate in all sorts of hazardous activities.
> 
> Ranges are among the safest places on the planet. A lot of effort is expended to ensure that. Regardless, safety cannot be guaranteed. Nor can it be guaranteed anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Yes, they do.  And many also teach their kids how to shoot safely on a range etc.   But, I'm sorry, as far as I'm concerned letting this child engage in that activity was a poor decision as events proved.  Teach her how to use a firearm more her speed by all means, not a Uzi on full auto.  You won't convince otherwise.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Aug 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yes, they do.  And many also teach their kids how to shoot safely on a range etc.   But, I'm sorry, as far as I'm concerned letting this child engage in that activity was a poor decision as events proved.  Teach her how to use a firearm more her speed by all means, not a Uzi on full auto.  You won't convince otherwise.



Teaching a nine year old  to shoot an automatic weapon like an Uzi is ridiculous. It's like taking a 16 year old and giving them an hours instruction in a 200 MPH NASCAR  car then letting them hit the streets.


----------



## Loachman (27 Aug 2014)

I doubt that she was the first child of that age to fire that weapon on that range, and I doubt that that range is the only one in the US that permits nine-year-olds to shoot such weapons. That this incident generates prominent international coverage is testimony to the rarity of such an unfortunate result. How many similar tragedies can you count?

Fine. Don't let your kids do this. I do not have a problem with that, any more than I have a problem with parents who would. Parents should have the right to decide the nature and level of hazards to which they are willing to expose their children, after due consideration of the risks involved. And most parents don't give any thought whatsoever to the risks involved in more-dangerous but "normal" activities.

There was close, experienced adult supervision in this case, who seemed quite comfortable coaching the girl. I'd bet that he had done that many times without incident. Again, this indicates a trouble-free history and low risk activity.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Aug 2014)

Tell that to his widow.


----------



## Loachman (27 Aug 2014)

He chose to do that, of his own free will, just like people go skydiving, mountain climbing, car or motorcycle racing etcetera etcetera.

She probably understands that quite well.


----------



## Kilo_302 (27 Aug 2014)

Yeah, any way you slice it, this guy was a pylon for allowing a 9 year old to even _handle_ a loaded Uzi. Her parents are pylons too.


----------



## cupper (27 Aug 2014)

Just watched this on tonights news. They showed the video, the girl had just fired a round off on single shot, and the instructor then switched the weapon to auto (or maybe burst). As the previous descriptions said, she could not control the recoil on auto, weapon goes vertical, and the video stops at that point.

They interviewed someone from the range (Bullets and Burgers in Arizona) and he indicated that range policy is children 8 years and over can fire any weapon they have there as long as they are supervised by an adult or an instructor.

Link to the ranges website:  http://bulletsandburgers.com

Apparently the family was on a vacation trip from New Jersey and decided to stop in.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Aug 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> Link to the ranges website:  http://bulletsandburgers.com



Rated the #1 attraction (out of 575 in Las Vegas) on Trip Advisor.     Wow....just, wow....   :not-again:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Aug 2014)

All right everyone. Loachman is providing salient points in a non aggressive way. If you want to engage him, do so in a civil manner.

Boiled down, there was nothing illegal, there was a lapse in judgment and an accident happened. There's no need to get hysterical and running off to self flagellate with knotted ropes.

Leave the sarcastic shit at the door and try stay on the course of intelligent human interaction and discuss things in a mature way.

---Staff---


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2014)

Considering the conditions of the weapons I have seen at other ranges down there, I would not be surprised if the grip safety was not functioning properly. These guns get a lot of use and wear and tear, with local repairs done on them all the time. My friend went to this range and had  ball firing a full auto M16 and M240. I have been to the other ranges down there and enjoyed myself.
Frankly for a 9 year old kid a bipod MG would have been a better choice. There are lots and lots of adults I would not give a SMG to, full auto or semi. I been teaching my 9 year old to shoot, but only with a custom 10/22, she has been shooting since 6. I would not take my youngest who is 6 to the range as she does not listen and is to impulsive. I also recommend have another adult run your kid through the first time shooting. As a shooting parent you get a tad to excited about their first time and they will listen more to another adult. 

Actually I came here to whine about doing my mid-year EPM's, when it's required to have statements like "Excellence through Results" you know it's all bullshit.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2014)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2014/08/28/21905061.html



> Did they need fighter jet to escort plane to Toronto, mom asks
> 
> TORONTO — The mother of one of two women accused of disrupting a Sunwing flight to Cuba wants to know why fighter jets were brought in to escort the plane back to Toronto.
> 
> ...




The scary thing is: they can contribute to the gene pool.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Aug 2014)

Maybe the families of these two f:;kwads should be sent a bill for the airtime of the F18s.....


----------



## theforcewithin (28 Aug 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe the families of these two f:;kwads should be sent a bill for the airtime of the F18s.....



Well, maybe just these two f:;kwads. Their families are going through enough having to deal with them!  :-\

Wonder what those pilots thought about the whole thing afterwards!


----------



## Transporter (28 Aug 2014)

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Wonder what those pilots thought about the whole thing afterwards!



They were just happy to get the "free" YFR  ;D


----------



## Kilo_302 (29 Aug 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> All right everyone. Loachman is providing salient points in a non aggressive way. If you want to engage him, do so in a civil manner.
> 
> Boiled down, there was nothing illegal, there was a lapse in judgment and an accident happened. There's no need to get hysterical and running off to self flagellate with knotted ropes.
> 
> ...



No. They were actually nonsensical points. We aren't just talking about deaths at the gun range here (as was implied). We are talking about deaths due to firearms. There's no simple answer. The Swiss don't seem to have a problem. But the older I get, the more I think that North American culture simply isn't evolved enough to handle firearms seriously. Own a gun, great. But don't charge money to allow anyone to fire them. That seems...well fucking stupid.

This thread isn't about the "Great Gun Debate" so perhaps we should branch it off here. But inevitably this had to get into "freedom" and gun rights and the role of public policy. 

This wasn't a lapse in judgment. This was the policy of the gun range.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2014)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> No. They were actually nonsensical points. We aren't just talking about deaths at the gun range here (as was implied). We are talking about deaths due to firearms. There's no simple answer. The Swiss don't seem to have a problem. But the older I get, the more I think that North American culture simply isn't evolved enough to handle firearms seriously. Own a gun, great. But don't charge money to allow anyone to fire them. That seems...well fucking stupid.
> 
> This thread isn't about the "Great Gun Debate" so perhaps we should branch it off here. But inevitably this had to get into "freedom" and gun rights and the role of public policy.
> 
> This wasn't a lapse in judgment. This was the policy of the gun range.



I'm not going to prolong the pain of advocate and anti. So this will be my last post here on the subject.

However, what you just wrote is nothing but your opinion. As to nonsensical points, you obviously don't have a grasp of the reality of firearms ownership and use. However, your hysterical  ullhair: anti gun stance is abundantly clear  anic:


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2014)

> Sunwing said in a statement that the two women drank "a significant quantity of their duty-free alcohol purchased in the lavatory and lit a cigarette, triggering the smoke detector alarm."


Who knew Sunwing sold duty-free booze in the washrooms?  Beats Ryan Air selling lotto tickets and electronic "smokes" in flight.  >


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Who knew Sunwing sold duty-free booze in the washrooms?  Beats Ryan Air selling lotto tickets and electronic "smokes" in flight.  >



That must be some large washroom on that plane.


----------



## Transporter (29 Aug 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> All right everyone. Loachman is providing salient points in a non aggressive way. If you want to engage him, do so in a civil manner.
> 
> Boiled down, there was nothing illegal, there was a lapse in judgment and an accident happened. There's no need to get hysterical and running off to self flagellate with knotted ropes.
> 
> ...



I disagree. None of the points he makes are salient nor can anything he said be considered intelligent human interaction. He compared allowing a nine-year-old girl to fire an Uzi (on full auto no less), with taking a ride in a car or a swim in the backyard pool. The comparison was asinine and deserves to be challenged as such.

I fully support responsible gun ownership and use, but this was a stupid act. Trying to defend it, or play it down as something less, deserves to be called out. Actually, I think comments like those only help to galvanize public opinion against firearms ownership.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Aug 2014)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/editorial-cartoon/2014-08-29-editorial-cartoon


----------



## Loachman (29 Aug 2014)

Transporter said:
			
		

> I disagree.



Fine. Do so.

I, in turn, disagree with your viewpoint.



			
				Transporter said:
			
		

> None of the points he makes are salient nor can anything he said be considered intelligent human interaction.



As I consider your views.



			
				Transporter said:
			
		

> He compared allowing a nine-year-old girl to fire an Uzi (on full auto no less), with taking a ride in a car or a swim in the backyard pool.



I was comparing the relative hazards. Motor vehicle accidents and drownings kill far more people - kids and adults - than firearms accidents of all types. Insurance rates for drivers reflect that. If there was any perceived outlandish hazard from such range practices, their insurance provider would likely have charged them prohibitive amounts. Insurance companies are pretty good unbiased judges of risk.

The only difference is what one considers "normal". There are many people who consider shooting to be "normal". Many people in the US consider shooting automatic weapons to be "normal". Many ranges in the US offer the experience of firing automatic weapons, and that happens regularly and without incident.



			
				Transporter said:
			
		

> I fully support responsible gun ownership and use, but this was a stupid act.



"Stupid act" could just as easily be used to describe almost anything leading to the accidental death of anybody who enjoys activities that involve real or perceived hazard. This is no different. Would you accuse a skydiver who died in a parachuting accident of committing a "stupid act"? Coaching on a range is normally much safer than skydiving.



			
				Transporter said:
			
		

> Trying to defend it, or play it down as something less, deserves to be called out.



Ignoring reality, just because somebody else's version of "reality" does not coincide with yours, also needs to be "called out". Firearms are more common in the US. That includes automatic weapons. Many ranges allow people to fire them, for a fee. Thousands of people do so, every year, without incident, including children. That, there, is normal.



			
				Transporter said:
			
		

> Actually, I think comments like those only help to galvanize public opinion against firearms ownership.



I doubt it, because most people here are already prejudiced anyway.


----------



## Sadukar09 (29 Aug 2014)

http://www.pressfortruth.ca/top-stories/massive-joint-military-training-excercise-niagara-region-ontario/

 :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Aug 2014)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> http://www.pressfortruth.ca/top-stories/massive-joint-military-training-excercise-niagara-region-ontario/
> 
> :



Already posted a week ago.


----------



## Transporter (29 Aug 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Fine. Do so.
> 
> I, in turn, disagree with your viewpoint.
> 
> ...



Nope, not even close. A nine-year-old girl using an Uzi is indefensible.  Wait until the kid is a bit older and more capable of safely handling it. To try and make it sound "normal" - which it is anything but - does nothing but prejudice the defence of responsible gun ownership rights and laws.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2014)

Might I suggest the gun discussion be split into its own thread or split and merged with the gun control debate thread?


----------



## Transporter (29 Aug 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Might I suggest the gun discussion be split into its own thread or split and merged with the gun control debate thread?



No need on my account... I'm done.


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Sep 2014)

Talk about a  :facepalm: moment. 



> Malaysia Airlines renames 'Bucket List' contest
> Airline accused of poor taste after asking customers what they want to do before they die
> 
> By Oliver Smith
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (8 Sep 2014)

I am NEVER going to Ft Lauderdale, it sounds too much like a real world version of "Death Race 2000":

http://pjmedia.com/instapundit/194622/#respond



> IT’S COME TO THIS: Fort Lauderdale asks Las Olas pedestrians to wave safety flags at drivers. “Fort Lauderdale is asking pedestrians to try a new way to safely cross Las Olas Boulevard: Step into the crosswalk. Make eye contact with the oncoming driver. And then wave a neon orange flag helpfully provided by the city.”



After waving the flag wait for the "Thump" sound of impact....


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2014)

We may have found an explanation for the rise in domestic violence amongst professional football players.

*Beats claims NFL players' DNA affected by headphone ban*
Due to an NFL deal with Bose, players can't wear their Beats headphones during televised interviews.

http://www.cnet.com/news/beats-claims-nfl-players-dna-being-affected-by-headphone-ban/



> Football is America's most effective collection plate.
> 
> No organization does a better job of giving unto Mammon on a Sunday than the NFL.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (5 Oct 2014)

This is why I don't live in New York.

*New Yorkers protest 'Internet people' invading neighborhood*
On the Upper West Side, locals object to a sidewalk cafe where people allegedly do awful things such as have Internet dates.

http://www.cnet.com/news/new-yorkers-protest-internet-people-invading-neighborhood/



> Let's get the disclosures out of the way.
> 
> This story is about a block of New York's Upper West Side where once lived someone I used to date. She was a countess.
> 
> ...


----------



## ace1125 (6 Oct 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814768191890190

This girl will make your head hurt...


----------



## CougarKing (9 Oct 2014)

WTF???  As if the concept of the "Real Housewives of Vancouver" wasn't bad enough for this city?!!!! 

 :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:

Vancity Buzz



> *ULTRA RICH ASIAN GIRLS VANCOUVER REALITY SHOW PREMIERING SOON*
> 
> Vancouver’s latest reality show, HBICtv: Ultra Rich Asian Girls, will be launched sometime over the next few weeks after a highly successful casting call over the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Offstar1029 (9 Oct 2014)

ace1125 said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814768191890190
> 
> This girl will make your head hurt...



And that's the result of 3.6 billion years of evolutionary success.


----------



## cryco (9 Oct 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> WTF???  As if the concept of the "Real Housewives of Vancouver" wasn't bad enough for this city?!!!!
> 
> :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> Vancity Buzz



I'll trade you the separatist drama and throw in the construction mafia for your elite Chinese women.


----------



## dimsum (9 Oct 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> WTF???  As if the concept of the "Real Housewives of Vancouver" wasn't bad enough for this city?!!!!
> 
> :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> Vancity Buzz



I see the novel _Crazy Rich Asians_ has come true.


----------



## Marchog (9 Oct 2014)

The TDSB is at it again!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/white-privilege-workshop-stirs-controversy-1.2794263



> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814768191890190
> 
> This girl will make your head hurt...


This photo sums it up:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg


----------



## CougarKing (15 Oct 2014)

:facepalm: :facepalm:

Global News



> *Candidate for Burnaby mayor promises to ban kissing, holding hands in public*
> 
> By Peter Meiszner   Global News
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (15 Oct 2014)

If elected, does she expect to be crowned "Supreme Empress" of Burnaby for life?


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2014)

And it comes in pretty colours too.

Fir a military style watch, can't beat the price.

http://www.miniinthebox.com/unisex-pu-analog-quartz-wrist-watch-assorted-colors_p380961.html

Seriously? :facepalm:


----------



## CougarKing (22 Oct 2014)

Wait till this nutjob sees Facebook then...  :

Source: http://www.afp.com/en/node/2966773



> *Twitter 'source of all evil': top Saudi cleric*
> 
> The microblogging site Twitter popular among both men and women in ultra-conservative Saudi Arabia is nothing more than "a source of lies" and evil, the kingdom's top Muslim cleric said.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (26 Oct 2014)

Someone call Arnold Scwartzenegger so we can take on the machine army with his old Austrian M47 tank:  :

Yahoo Finance



> *Elon Musk: 'Demon' Skynet is almost self-aware*
> By Javier E. David | CNBC – Sat, 25 Oct, 2014 10:52 AM EDT
> 
> Elon Musk is stepping up his warnings about the potential scourge of artificial intelligence, The Washington Post reported, telling a group of students that the technology was akin to "summoning the demon."
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Oct 2014)

From yesterday with no network for 3 hrs and "Shared Services" not having staff able to respond to an outage in a major node, thankfully our regional helpdesk managed to get in and fix the problem (likely getting in shit for it)


----------



## CougarKing (31 Oct 2014)

Political correctness run amuck...

Yahoo News/Daily Brew



> *Happy Orange and Black day: Canadian schools turn against Halloween*
> By Matthew Coutts | Daily Brew – 4 hours ago
> 
> It is that spooky time of year when Canadian parents and students in small pockets around the country bristle at being told their schools will not be celebrating Halloween this year.
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Oct 2014)

and healthy treats  :, for the sakes of any god(s) you pray to let the kids have some fun!


----------



## CougarKing (4 Nov 2014)

An academic who shouldn't be teaching because of his overt anti-US/western views:

Military.com



> *Professor Claims US Military 'Greater Threat' to Peace Than ISIS*
> 
> Fox News | Nov 04, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (4 Nov 2014)

I would say that there is 'some truth' in what he is saying, but he has really stretched it to come to his conclusions.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Nov 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> An academic who shouldn't be teaching because of his overt anti-US/western views:



Please explain your rationale for the conclusion that he "should not be teaching".

To save you the trouble, here is his short blurb from Southwest Initiative for the Study of Middle East Conflicts



> Musa al-Gharbi is an instructor in the Department of Government and Public Service at the University of Arizona (south campus). A former FLAS Fellow, he has a MA in philosophy from the University of Arizona. His research in social epistemology has been published in Middle East Policy, The National Interest, Al-Jazeera America, Press TV, Counterpunch, Truthout and myriad other venues—subsequently featured in Foreign Affairs, Foreign Policy, Jadaliyya, The Arabist, Syria Comment, New York Magazine, Courrier International, and Real Clear World. His works have been cited by the U.S. Department of State, the U.S. Council on Foreign Relations, and by Germany’s Federal Agency for Civic Education—translated into several languages to include Arabic, Farsi, Spanish, French, German, and Russian, and syndicated across numerous platforms. Al-Gharbi is also frequently tapped to contextualize current events for local, national and international media, to include radio and print interviews with Voice of America, Voice of Russia, Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting, China’s Global Times, and Egypt’s Al-Ahram.


----------



## GAP (4 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I would say that there is 'some truth' in what he is saying, but he has really stretched it to come to his conclusions.



He has taken published incidents and form fitted them to a broad brush condemnation. True the incidents happened, and when discovered were acted on.....can the same be true for the polar opposite?


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2014)

This right here ....


> Some town councillors in Poland don't want beloved storybook character Winnie the Pooh as a playground mascot.
> 
> The so-called "bear of very little brain" apparently doesn't have enough clothes.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2014)

Do they allow Donald Duck?  Heck, he doesn't wear pants, but wears a towel around his waist when he gets out of the shower....   ???


----------



## cupper (21 Nov 2014)

Hell, they must be completely bat poop when the see Kermit the Frog. Not a stitch of clothes on AND has someones hand up his butt!


----------



## thehare (25 Dec 2014)

A video created in the US. It's a piece of gun control propaganda that even managed to surprised me (I've seen some pretty lousy arguments) with how stupid and how much it wasn't thought out.

If it's taken down again (It was initially taken down then put back up with comments and ratings disabled -go figure) it basically depicts a teenager stealing his parents' firearm, bringing it to school in his backpack and giving it to his teacher after class telling her that he doesn't feel safe with it in the house. I thought it was a parody when I first saw it... Like really? What message does that send to any children at home who might watch it? "Hey kids, despite the several felonies you'd commit doing so, it's a good idea to bring a firearm to school and give it to your teacher" :facepalm:

Here's the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIa4NkQXm8Y#t=124


----------



## CougarKing (13 Jan 2015)

:snowman:

Reuters



> *Saudi cleric condemns snowmen as anti-Islamic*
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - A prominent Saudi Arabian cleric has whipped up controversy by issuing a religious ruling forbidding the building of snowmen, described them as anti-Islamic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (14 Jan 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> :snowman:
> 
> Reuters



While at least he has taken Islam out of the 14th century........right back to the 8th!


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2015)

Karma is a Bitch! :facepalm:

*Developer curses at man on subway, meets him again in job interview*

Technically Incorrect: A Python developer gets on a London subway, shoves a man and lobs a nasty F bomb. Later that day, the developer gets a surprise, as the man is interviewing him for a job.

http://www.cnet.com/news/developer-curses-at-man-on-subway-meets-him-again-in-job-interview/



> The London subway isn't the most elegant of places.
> 
> It reeks of malodor. It's dripping with secondary moisture. And then there's the difficulty of shoving far too many people into a confined space and hoping that, in some very British way, they'll all get on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Force (22 Feb 2015)

Our allies in the middle east:

*Saudi Muslim cleric claims the Earth is 'stationary' and the sun rotates around it*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-muslim-cleric-claims-the-earth-is-stationary-and-the-sun-rotates-around-it-10053516.html


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2015)

Force said:
			
		

> Our allies in the middle east:
> 
> *Saudi Muslim cleric claims the Earth is 'stationary' and the sun rotates around it*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-muslim-cleric-claims-the-earth-is-stationary-and-the-sun-rotates-around-it-10053516.html



Well, no worries, in 360 years he'll have a change of conscience too.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Feb 2015)

A Toyota Camry as the pace car at Daytona. :facepalm:


----------



## cupper (22 Feb 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> A Toyota Camry as the pace car at Daytona. :facepalm:



Awww, come on. Gotta give those dedicated redneck family men some hope. ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Feb 2015)

Force said:
			
		

> Our allies in the middle east:
> 
> *Saudi Muslim cleric claims the Earth is 'stationary' and the sun rotates around it*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-muslim-cleric-claims-the-earth-is-stationary-and-the-sun-rotates-around-it-10053516.html



Fascinating, especially when you consider that the first proof/demonstration that  (1) the Earth is round, (2) it revolves around the sun, and (3) pretty accurate calculation of its circumference, was done by the Egyptian scientists some time around 4,000 years ago.



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> Awww, come on. Gotta give those dedicated redneck family men some hope. ;D



Come on yourself: All Camry's sold in North-America are built in the US Southern states of the bible belt.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Feb 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Fascinating, especially when you consider that the first proof/demonstration that  (1) the Earth is round, (2) it revolves around the sun, and (3) pretty accurate calculation of its circumference, *was done by the Egyptian scientists some time around 4,000 years ago*.



Yes, but as The Prophet began preaching only 1400 years ago that Egyptian scientist was definitely not of the faith and should not be believed.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Apr 2015)

http://www.canadianveteransadvocacy.com/blog/?p=1267

This is the group that purports to speak for us?


----------



## Tibbson (4 Apr 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> http://www.canadianveteransadvocacy.com/blog/?p=1267
> 
> This is the group that purports to speak for us?



They lost any chance of speaking for me once I saw Drapeau's smiling face on an ad on their homepage.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2015)

Are these guys smart enough to post an April Fools page?


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Apr 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are these guys smart enough to post an April Fools page?



The page is date stamped 3 Apr... so I'm thinking no.


----------



## GK .Dundas (6 Apr 2015)

And as of now it's gone!


----------



## blackberet17 (12 May 2015)

The CVA blog page is blocked on VAC servers. I wonder if that's intentional

 :sarcasm:


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2015)

And they wonder why the rest of us mock them...



> *Islamic preacher warns that men who masturbate will get their hands PREGNANT... and will have to look after their offspring in the afterlife*
> A preacher has said those who masturbate will find their hands pregnant
> Mucahid Cihad Han was responding to a viewer's question on live TV
> He added the man will have to look after his hands' offspring in the afterlife
> ...


----------



## cupper (26 May 2015)

I must be sterile.


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> I must be sterile.



I think he is saying that your hand gets pregnant when you arrive in Hell; if you masturbate while here and now.   

Are there not a series of YouTube videos on this madman?


----------



## cavalryman (26 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think he is saying that your hand gets pregnant when you arrive in Hell; if you masturbate while here and now.



Hell is overrun by grasping little hands?


----------



## GAP (26 May 2015)

Good/Bad......depending on your POV....... ;D


----------



## dapaterson (26 May 2015)

Booking travel using Shared Travel Services today.  Apparently, for Ottawa to Toronto (all airports), this is considered a viable routing that should be shown to travellers (or their arrangers):  Ottawa to Vancouver.  Four hour layover.  Vancouver to Toronto.  Two hour layover.  Toronto to Hamilton.


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Booking travel using Shared Travel Services today.  Apparently, for Ottawa to Toronto (all airports), this is considered a viable routing that should be shown to travellers (or their arrangers):  Ottawa to Vancouver.  Four hour layover.  Vancouver to Toronto.  Two hour layover.  Toronto to Hamilton.



Is this the day job of Senators?


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Booking travel using Shared Travel Services today.  Apparently, for Ottawa to Toronto (all airports), this is considered a viable routing that should be shown to travellers (or their arrangers):  Ottawa to Vancouver.  Four hour layover.  Vancouver to Toronto.  Two hour layover.  Toronto to Hamilton.


Welcome to Thunder Bay, where almost ALL the cheapest flights to Winnipeg and points west fly via Toronto courtesy of STS.


----------



## opcougar (27 May 2015)

People that continue to be conjoined to their smartphone / tablet, and oblivious to the person walking towards them / sitting across from them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2015)

May 28:  _New Yorker_ runs a satirical piece, _"McCain Urges Military Strikes Against FIFA"_.

May 29:  Russian-government op-ed seriously mentions the Pentagon is being sicced on FIFA (in Russian)

 ;D

Source


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jun 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Welcome to Thunder Bay, where almost ALL the cheapest flights to Winnipeg and points west fly via Toronto courtesy of STS.



I swear STS is a form of STD, mind you they are better than the old Ryder travel days, I swear there was another Adscam lurking in that contract.


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2015)

While walking around the 9/11 Memorial yesterday, I actually ran into a 9/11 Truther handing out pamphlets. He asked me if I had heard the story about the controlled demolition of the twin towers. :facepalm:

It was in stark and ironic contrast to what I had witnessed a few minutes earlier.

A group of Marine recruits were assembled for a presentation ceremony in front of one of the memorial pools. Afterwards, the Snr NCO in charge gave an inspirational talk to the troops about how he and the CO (a Marine Major) both had done tours in Afghanistan and took the fight to the people who were responsible for the destruction of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Jun 2015)

I had 2 people drive their vehicles into the building that I work in today on two different occasions.  RIP building


----------



## Pat in Halifax (7 Jun 2015)

Does it say "Drive thru Window" on it somewhere?


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Jun 2015)

No, people are just that special, and we've past the full moon too.


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Jun 2015)

That naked tourists on a mountain can cause an earthquake................


----------



## cupper (8 Jun 2015)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> That naked tourists on a mountain can cause an earthquake................



I can see how that could happen. Some people really should not be naked in public.  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jun 2015)

Every time I take my clothes off and stand in front of the window, a baby seal dies somewhere...either that or global warming gets worse.


----------



## cupper (9 Jun 2015)

*NBC Sports chairman asked NHL to ban playoff beards*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-puck-daddy/nbc-sports-chairman-asked-nhl-to-ban-playoff-beards-190308592.html



> CHICAGO – The playoff beard. One of the Stanley Cup Playoffs’ greatest traditions, as players go from baby-faced athletes to burly mountain men the deeper their teams advance in the postseason.
> 
> (Or, in some cases, go from baby-faced athletes to … baby-faced athletes with terrible patchy beards.)
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2015)

First AMPHIBIOUS Pitcher in twenty years.




Newspaper celebrates MLB's first amphibious pitcher


----------



## medicineman (10 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> First AMPHIBIOUS Pitcher in twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Staff Weenie (10 Jun 2015)

Are we so sure he's not amphibious???


----------



## cavalryman (10 Jun 2015)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Are we so sure he's not amphibious???



Good point.  If he's done a hitch in the USMC... :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2015)

And then there is the latest research (not conducted by Masters and Johnson, however):



> What happens if you have sex in space? Pornhub wants to find out by filming the first ever adult movie in orbit next year
> 
> -Dubbed 'Sexplorations', the film will star Eva Lovia and Johnny Sins
> -The actors will receive 'six months of rigorous training' prior to launch
> ...




Video and more on LINK.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2015)

> Investing $150,000 can get you one of the performer's *used* space suits



Uh....no thanks....    :boke:


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jun 2015)

Man rubs fire ants on his junk in an imitation of Jackass style stunts

 :facepalm:   ;D


----------



## cupper (12 Jun 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Man rubs fire ants on his junk in an imitation of Jackass style stunts
> 
> :facepalm:   ;D



Don't need to see that. I'll take your word for it. :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jun 2015)

Oh, it's worth the effort.


----------



## cupper (16 Jun 2015)

Seriously? Redneck Sandals. Why? :facepalm:

*'Redneck Sandals' Are the Bastard Children of Flip-Flops and Cowboy Boots*

http://www.vice.com/read/turn-your-cowboy-boots-into-redneck-sandals-in-time-for-the-summer-rodeo-vgtrn-915



> Have you ever sat down to tug on your cowboy boots one sunny morning and wished there was a way you could make a bold, Western fashion statement while still feeling a cool summer breeze on your toes? Wish no longer. One lone visionary from Missouri named Scotty Franklin has announced plans to start producing and selling Redneck Boot Sandals—cowboy boots that have been lovingly crafted into open-toed sandals. Franklin posted on the Redneck Boot Sandals's official Facebook page that "lots of gals are getting them for weddings and special occasions," and that he's already seen them worn out at the "rodeo, lake, [and the] beach."
> 
> For the time being, Redneck Boot Sandals is not selling sandals themselves—but for $75 (with shipping), you can send the company your favorite pair of boots and they will send them back fully customized into a pair of Boot Sandals you can proudly sport this summer. Spurs are not included, and neither is the decades-long therapy you'll need once you realize that wearing cowboy boot sandals has ruined all your chances of finding a mate.


----------



## cupper (16 Jun 2015)

This might just explain a lot of people I know.

*I Went to a Bizarre Conference on How Abortion Affects Men*

http://www.vice.com/read/i-went-to-a-bizarre-conference-on-how-abortion-affects-men



> Do you know a guy who's always angry, drinks way too much, or randomly went out and bought an expensive sports car? How about a guy who's just really immature or bad in bed? Or even a gay guy?
> 
> Turns out he might be acting up because the woman he got pregnant had an abortion, according to the speakers last weekend at Canada's first conference on men and abortion hosted by the Alliance for Life Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (30 Jun 2015)

Sometimes you can't make this up. :facepalm:

http://www.askamanager.org/2015/04/i-walked-in-on-employees-having-sex-and-i-think-there-might-be-a-sex-club-in-my-office.html

But there's more:

http://www.askamanager.org/2015/06/update-i-walked-in-on-employees-having-sex-and-i-think-theres-a-sex-club-in-my-office.html

Bring's a whole new meaning to company benefits. ;D


----------



## CougarKing (21 Sep 2015)

And the US government still wants this nut after saying stuff like this?!!!   :facepalm:

Yahoo News



> *Edward Snowden: Aliens Are Trying To Contact Planet Earth*
> Yahoo News – 10 hours ago
> 
> NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden has extraordinarily claimed that aliens are real - and they are trying to make contact with us.
> ...


----------



## expwor (21 Sep 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> And the US government still wants this nut after saying stuff like this?!!!   :facepalm:
> 
> Yahoo News



Maybe former Canadian Defence Minister Paul Hellyer is Snowden's dad LOL
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3051151/Governments-HIDING-aliens-claims-former-defence-minister-Paul-Hellyer-urges-world-leaders-reveal-secret-files.html

Tom


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> And the US government still wants this nut after saying stuff like this?!!!   :facepalm:
> 
> Yahoo News



He would know, he had access to everything. Maybe even good medicinal products.  :


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2015)

The following is a summarized e-mail chain from my day. Names have been omitted to protect the stupid.

DOT INSPECTOR: We need an approved copy before we can let you proceed with fabrication.

ME: Here is the approved copy.

INSPECTOR: It needs to be signed off by someone from the DOT district office confirming that this the correct one.

ME: It is. Read the submission approval. I believe the cover letter from District confirms this.

INSPECTOR: It needs to be signed off by someone from the DOT district office confirming that this the correct one.

ME: Did you read the approval? It's on the cover letter.

INSPECTOR: It needs to be signed off by someone from the DOT district office confirming that this the correct one.

ME: I told you it was signed off by District. Read the approval.

INSPECTOR: It needs to be signed off by someone from the DOT district office confirming that this the correct one. We can't just take someone's word that it's the correct one. Someone from District office needs to sign off that this is what they are approving so we can confirm that it is the right one when you start production.

ME (To Contractor's Project Manager): Please resubmit the approval package to the District Construction Unit to have them sign off that this is the right approval. You will find the address and contact info on the District Construction Unit's cover letter approving the submission.

CONTRACTOR (to INSPECTOR): It's on the cover letter from the District office.

DISTRICT CONSTRUCTION UNIT MANAGER (to INSPECTOR): As indicated on the DOT District Construction Unit Transmittal cover this submission was approved, under my signature. I'm not sure if this clarifies the situation for you so I'd like to contact you tomorrow at your number at a time of your convenience to discuss any confusion that still may be lingering.


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Oct 2015)

Or seen written.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Oct 2015)

copper, if you didn't have that confusing Nova Scotia accent, he might have understood your pleas.


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> copper, if you didn't have that confusing Nova Scotia accent, he might have understood your pleas.



It got even better after I posted that up.



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> CONTRACTOR (to INSPECTOR): It's on the cover letter from the District office.
> 
> DISTRICT CONSTRUCTION UNIT MANAGER (to INSPECTOR): As indicated on the DOT District Construction Unit Transmittal cover this submission was approved, under my signature. I'm not sure if this clarifies the situation for you so I'd like to contact you tomorrow at your number at a time of your convenience to discuss any confusion that still may be lingering.
> 
> INSPECTOR: DOT MANAGER and CONTRACTOR, thanks to you both for the clarification. We just needed to clarify that the submission that was approved was part of the approval submission. This clears it up. I will pass on to the DOT Supervisor tomorrow and we should be able to permit them to start fabrication tomorrow.



Un F'n believable. You really can't make this crap up. :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## dimsum (25 Jan 2016)

What the...I can't even.

:facepalm:

"Why the Earth Is Flat, Straight From the Mouth of a Very Popular Rapper"

http://gawker.com/why-the-earth-is-flat-straight-from-the-mouth-of-a-ver-1754933801?utm_campaign=socialflow_gawker_facebook&utm_source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> What the...I can't even.
> 
> :facepalm:



He's a special kind of stupid....   :nod:

My stupid thing today: a "smoke" shop that sold no tobacco products. But then, this _is_ California....


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jan 2016)

No wonder she's single...  :  full story, photos and video at the link below, shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



> 'I was born in the wrong species': Woman who says she's a CAT trapped in a human body hisses at dogs, hates water and claims she can even see better at night
> Nano, 20, from Norway realised at age of 16 she was born a cat
> Claims to have superior sense of smell and ability to see in dark
> Speaks to best friend Svien in 'cat language' of meows
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No wonder she's single...  :  full story, photos and video at the link below, shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



I hope the government does everything to accommodate her(?) species dysphoria and provides her(?) with publicly funded litter boxes.


----------



## Staff Weenie (28 Jan 2016)

Another Special Snowflake.....

I hope she doesn't get parasites.

When she gets older, will she be a crazy cat lady, or a crazy human lady?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2016)

No mention of her wearing a flea collar.

I hope her parents/owners have taken the precaution to have her neutered.


----------



## GAP (28 Jan 2016)

hmmmm.....the ultimate pussy..... :    ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Jan 2016)

This is also Darwin Award worthy...   :  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



> ‘You f***ing idiot, don’t do it!’: Russian has his hand RIPPED OFF by a caged bear after ignoring his friends’ warnings and reaching in to stroke the animal
> The caged bear grabbed hold of the man after he reached through the bars
> Victim had ignored his friends who shouted 'you f***ing idiot, don't do it!'
> Footage shows the bear standing up and yanking man from side to side
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This is also Darwin Award worthy...   :  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.



That's what happen in a place where breakfast is a bottle of vodka.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2016)

The video showed SFA and I could hear someone laughing. I think it could be fake.

However, if true, what an absolute moron....


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Feb 2016)

Nice try, better luck next time Hamas or is that Dumbass.  

Hamas Tank Fail


----------



## cupper (3 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Nice try, better luck next time Hamas or is that Dumbass.
> 
> Hamas Tank Fail



I'd give them a B+ for cam and concealment. If you don't want anyone to see your 4x4, disguise it as a tank. No one would know.

Although the tank itself will draw a lot of unwanted attention.


----------



## Lunacy_Fringe (3 Feb 2016)

I work in a hospital lab and we get people bring odd stuff in all the time. Todays oddity was a guy who brought a urine sample in for testing...in a cheese whiz jar.


----------

